# Pathfinders of Pelligrew's Pinnace [OOC 01]



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2010)

OK, here we go!

First item of business is party formation. Let’s get a discussion started regarding what class everyone is interested in playing. The party is small – 3 members – but please don’t let that limit your choices. I feel certain you’ll be resourceful enough to find your way through any obstacle that presents itself.

Setting is Golarion, and you’ll be starting in Absalom – a sprawling Free City and the center of trade for the Inner Sea.

If you’re interested in Golarion – either in general or for character background – and don’t have the books, check out the Pathfinder Wiki. Fluff from this source should be OK, but check out any crunchy bits you pick up there with me, please.

The site’s still (and always will be) a work in progress, but I’ve got some of my House Rules posted in the OP Wiki. (Click on the Wiki tab just under the banner and then on the House Rules link in the side bar).

Any classes from the Core Rules are available, along with the playtest classes from the Advanced Players Guide (but be aware that these will be converted to ‘official’ versions once the APG comes out).

Core races are available, of course. Aasimar and Tieflings are also available, and I’ll be using the variant Tiefling bloodlines and abilities from the Council of Thieves Adventure Path. If you’re interested in either of these races and don’t have access to the Bestiary or CoT let me know and I’ll make posting the info on the appropriate wiki pages a priority. (I think the Bestiary is incorporated into the SRD, but don’t hold me to that).

I’ve got some ideas about Brass Men (Warforged) and Goliaths, but nothing resolved or down on paper so if your really keen on either of these I’ll have to do some work to get them ready. But I’m willing!

There's not a Rogues Gallery thread for this game - characters will be posted on the OP site. I've got a sheet set up for each of you with my preferred Character Sheet Template - just go to the Wiki, click on your name in the sidebar and edit the sheet. (Leave the <pre> and </pre> tags - they work like the {code} tags here on ENWorld).

I'll put a link to the OP Site and Threads for this game in my sig as well.

*So, jump in and get some classes/races for me, and then I’ll get you the next step!*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2010)

What would you guys think about using Gestalt Classes since there are only three of you? This would make your initial class choice less crucial.

If you're not familiar with these rules, they're posted here.

If we do go this route, I reserve the right to modify the 3.5 SRD rules for Gestalt slightly. Among other possible modifications I'd allow only one of your classes to be primary spellcasters.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2010)

One more thing - 

Don't be intimidated by the amount of material out there (actually less than 3.5). My plan is to take plenty of time generating characters, talking over different options, etc. As we go I'll be more than happy to suggest different feats, traits, equipment, etc. that might be appropriate.

However, though I have all of the source books I've made available I'm not intimately familiar with them so it's likely there's stuff out there that I won't recall off the top of my head.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Mike,

subscribing right now (gf in the shower ) I was looking over classes and thinking that since there will only be three of us to start might play a warrior/healer. 

I don't have time for looking up the other rules but will this week.

My question is should I go Cleric of a War God or play a Druid which would give me heal and elemental attacks and an animal companion to help in a crunch.

I'm good either way.

Jake (HM)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2010)

Entirely up to you, of course, Jake!

I've got a feeler out to a fourth - if he joins in we won't need to do the Gestalt thing. Hopefully I'll hear back from him today.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi guys, and nice to meet you Jake

I'm easy on rules, Mike. If your 4th is up for it then that's good; if not, gestalt is another of these rules mods (like E6) which look interesting and would add a different feel to the game. I'd like to try it out sometime, but it doesn't have to be here.

I have a basic idea for a PC which I hope will work equally well as gestalt or as part of a group. Would fill a fighter and skill role, which if HM is looking at cleric/warrior gives us a couple of bases covered without intruding on each other too much. I'll post more details on where my thinking is going later, and you can give me input on how/if you think it is workable.

Cheers
Malcolm (gh)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2010)

Just heard from my friend Mike - he'd like to join us as our fourth, so we won't be doing Gestalt classes.

I'm not sure if I'm relieved or disappointed. They would certainly have given a different feel to the game, but I was a little concerned about the power level of each character mixing with the limit on number of actions posed by the small group.

I think, however, that this will be a solid group. Just the right size, and having played with each of you before the role play and group dynamics should be excellent!

I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been in something of a manic (or maybe maniacal?) spurt the past day or so, resulting in a good bit of info on the OP site. Still, don't feel rushed to look through it - take as much or as little time as you want.

I've got details of the Aasimar, Tiefling and Brass Man (a Golarion version of the Warforged) posted up under Character Creation in the House Rules section.

Still working on the Goliath - I may or may not be able to get that one worked out like I wish.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2010)

The Goliath is posted, giving us four non-standard races to compliment the six from the core rule set.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm certainly not averse to trying out the gestalt anyway. 

You said the initial adventures were a sort of prequel to the AP when it comes out; why not use them as a test bed? See how it plays - wouldn't have thought as 1st or 2nd level PCs we'll wreck anything - then if it doesn't fit with your idea, we'll all have developed a good feel for our (and each others) PCs by that point, so we could choose 1 of the 2 classes which feel like the best representation and 'downsize' to that (with a bit of thought about party composition too).

Don't know if anyone has any experience with the Pathfinder APs, but having played through the first 2 parts of Rise of the Runelords with a 4 PC group, we got our asses handed to us so often, I was intimately familiar with every pimple and blemish on those 4 butts by the end of it!


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice to meet you Malcolm, and a skilled fighter sounds like a fun build (thanks for the ideal-  maybe for some other game I get in).

Been playing a PF cleric in CotCT  And having channel energy is a life saver, so probably take cleric over druid. Never played Gestalt, but I am up for anything fun. 

Hey Mike I am having trouble at OP  I hit the Swag down in your sig. and then it asks me to log in. Which I do and then it says to me "Sorry, you are not authorized to view this page, (403)"

Little help please. Thanks.

Jake


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm open to running four Gestalt characters, if that's what you guys want to do. Should be fairly straightforward to adjust the encounter difficulty upward if y'all aren't being challenged enough.

Jake (and Mike and Matthew), I've currently got the campaign set to private so it's viewable only by the GM, the players, and friends of the GM. You'll have to accept my invitation to join the campaign over on OP before you can look at it.

While you're at it, go ahead and accept the OP friend invites I sent as well.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 31, 2010)

OK, as none of my games seem to be active at the moment, time to head on over to OP and lay down a couple of PC thoughts to get the ball rolling. I'll make a post on the forum over there - if that's the wrong place can you move it/point me to a better spot?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2010)

You can do it here or over there. In the first game I hosted there (Legacy of Fire) I tried using the forums with varying levels of success - my original thought was to have everything over there except the IC.

We ended up finding it easier to use OP as an information repository and carry on actual business here in the IC.

Just so we don't have discussions scattered hither and yon, we probably need to decide on one place or the other. Why don't we use this thread for party formation discussions? Belay that - Malcolm's already started a forum thread on OP, so we'll do it there! OK, have it your way - we'll do it here! 

 You can put character sheets here if you want, but the official versions will need to go over there on the templates I've got set up under the links to  your name in the Wiki side bar.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 31, 2010)

Ha ha, just done lots of typing...over there 

OK, you can read it on the OP forum, but to keep it all in one place, here's it is c/ped


So far my idea is something along these lines:


       - race: halfling (Mike, I think if MD’s Ravenloft game goes ahead I’m going to change that PC to gnome as it fits with the clockmaker/craftsman idea better)


       -  class: rogue, or if gestalt rogue/paladin (bear with me…)


       -  ‘role’: warrior, but with good skill selection


       - character sketch: taking the ‘nimble and happy-go-lucky’ halfling archetype to the max, so getting the best advantage out of his racial bonuses in DEX and CHA. STR as good as I can get without crippling him for stat points, likewise CON. INT if possible, although skills won’t be a problem, see below, but not the wisest though…


       - background idea: my (as yet unnamed PC) is a hero, yes sir. He left his sleepy little halfling village at the first opportunity so he could head to the big city and enlist in paladin school or wherever they train them shiny knights. Ever since he was little (ha ha) he had imagined himself in gleaming armour, fighting dragons and rescuing maidens when he grew up, and he’s done nothing but badger his friends and relatives about it ever since. His mother worries about him (naturally) but most of the rest of the village are, actually, quite glad to see the back of him, at least for a while. ‘He’ll be back’ they say. After all, how can a simple halfling be a mighty hero?


       And there was a bit of truth in that, because when he rolled up at warrior school in Absalom they took one look at him and laughed. In his face.


       Disappointed, but not deterred he decided he didn’t need training anyway; he was going to do it his way. Cue wandering around town looking for trouble – which duly found him, and he was lucky to escape with his life after an encounter with (insert gang/organisation/individual for plot purposes).


       It is at this point he meets (insert suitable NPC mentor) who takes him under his wing, and shows him how to handle a sword properly, as well as giving him a few words of wisdom about looking before you leap etc


       And at this point, it depends on whether we are single classing or going gestalt.


       If single, I’ll go rogue. He’s not going to be the best fighter in the world with a medium attack bonus and less than stellar strength. Oh, and lack of fighter feats. Or ability with anything other than a couple of weapons. But he means well, and dag nabbit, he’s going to be a hero even if it, er, kills him… 



I’m abstracting slightly by considering his sneak attack as a sort of ‘little guy happens to stab people on the right place’ idea (much helped by Pathfinder’s lifting of some of the restrictions on what can/can’t be ‘sneaked’ – I can’t see this working in 3.5!). This hopefully will help him take a useful part in combat. 



Further down the line, I can use rogue talents to pick up a couple of fighter feats to help with this side of things, although he’s never going to be very good at standing in front of BBEG for long.


       And on the upside, he’ll have a load of skills for out of combat activities!


       So you can probably guess where I’m going if we gestalt  Yep, add Paladin to Rogue. Not only was his mentor rather successful in teaching him weapon skills, his goodness of heart means he became, what I have termed in the past, a ‘passive’ paladin ie he gets all the mechanical benefits of being a paladin, but it’s not really a conscious decision on the part of the character, if that makes sense? He has been touched by a higher power, so while he thinks he’s being a hero, because he’s living up to the ideals of a paladin, some entity somewhere has looked down from on high and actually bestowed those powers on him.


       For the purposes of this idea, the 2 classes actually synergise rather well. He’ll get a good attack bonus from paladin, 2 good saves from paladin, plus good in the other from rogue, divine grace at the appropriate level and his halfling save bonus. HP will be decent, and he should be able to keep out of the worst of trouble even if he stays relatively lightly armoured. Overall, I don’t see it as one of the more powerful gestalt combos as he won’t really be the best fighter in the world, but I think he can contribute in that role, and as mentioned will have significantly more skills than an equivalent fighter.


       Feel free to dissect that, and make any comments. Until I’ve statted him up I don’t have a complete picture of how it might play out. It might turn out if we don’t gestalt I have to dip a couple of levels to keep up with the curve, or possibly even rethink it completely. Time will tell!


Hey, stop editing while I'm editing!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2010)

Malcolm, you do not disappoint! Very imaginative, and should be a ton of fun!

I like that you didn't go for a 'super killer' Gestalt combo - just the sort of use I was envisioning for those rules.


----------



## grufflehead (Feb 1, 2010)

Why thank you, good sir. I've been kicking round an idea like that for a couple of years but never found the right place to try it. Having never done gestalt before I don't know how different combos might shape up - I'm pleased that you think I managed to make a reasonable pitch with that one.

Edit: woe betide the first person to make a Scrappy Do reference! 

Am I missing your chargen info, or are you keeping it up your sleeve until we've discussed party compostion a bit more and are ready to put some numbers down?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2010)

". . . insert gang/organisation/individual for plot purposes" -
The Muddied Center Reserve Civilian Corps (The Muckruckers): Volunteer guard corps in the Puddles, now turned extortion racket/Thieves Guild

". . . insert suitable NPC mentor" -
Parnham Pelligrew, Venture Captain in the Docks District and owner/operator of Pelligrew's Pinnace


Keeping stat gen info up my sleeve for now . . .  After everyone has their classes chosen we'll move on to the stat generation and other crunch stuff.

There is some information regarding character generation in the House Rules page of the wiki.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2010)

OK, figuring on playing Gestalt characters, so far we've got:

Malcolm (grufflehead): Halfling Rogue/Paladin (Tentative)
Jake (HolyMan): Cleric/Ranger (Tentative)
Matthew (Rhun): ??/??
Mike (lucky): ??/??

Is everyone making their way 'round the OP site OK? Anyone have questions about house rules, preferences, etc?

As far as campaign 'hooks,' feel free to build some in to your characters.

You'll start the game (or quickly become) members of the Pathfinder Society - sort of a sprawling, mostly organized group of Indiana Jones types. Well, to be fair they've got their share of René Belloq types as well. There are actually four Prestige Classes within the Pathfinders but none of these are required for membership. The other way around, actually; membership is one of the prerequisites for the prestige classes.

Speaking of Prestige Classes . . . once we get to high enough level to start qualifying for some, I think I'm going to rule that on levels where you take a prestige class, that will be the only class you level in (in other words, no combining a Prestige Class with another class for a Gestalt level). I'm not 100% certain about this, and we've got a while before it becomes an issue, but for those looking at Prestige Classes already it's something to keep in mind.

In fact, I think it would avoid a LOT of confusion if in general we avoided folding 'multiclassing' into gestalt play - but if anyone thinks differently please speak up!


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 2, 2010)

Like I said never played with the gestsalt rules so I will have them gone over and probably a hundred questions for you come tomorrow/WED.

But for the record if I have two classes in one they will be Cleric/Ranger if thats allowed remember I don't know the rules but a cleric/ranger would be druid like right?

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Like I said never played with the gestsalt rules so I will have them gone over and probably a hundred questions for you come tomorrow/WED.
> 
> But for the record if I have two classes in one they will be Cleric/Ranger if thats allowed remember I don't know the rules but a cleric/ranger would be druid like right?
> 
> HM




That should be an interesting combination - Sort of Druid like, a little more martial and without the shape change stuff. As Ranger is not a primary spellcasting class that combination would be allowed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2010)

*Character Creation*

OK, I'm an unrepentant tinkerer but I think I've got my final version of the Race and Class rules posted here:

House Rules: Character Creation

There are some fairly significant changes to the Core Rules as well as to the d20 SRD Gestalt rules, so if you have any questions  - or any thoughts about ramifications I may have missed - speak them please!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2010)

I just found this thread, so sorry for my late arrival. I need to go back and read through things, but I'm here.

- Matthew


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2010)

Rhun said:


> I just found this thread, so sorry for my late arrival. I need to go back and read through things, but I'm here.
> 
> - Matthew




Sweet! Welcome, Matthew!

Everyone's joined the campaign over on OP, so we're moving along nicely.

Mike L hasn't made an appearance here yet - he's got a new love interest taking up his time, but I've got an e-mail assuring me he's got some ideas and is looking at the threads. It may be next week before he really gets moving, but I'm not in any great hurry. You guys will be with these characters for a good long while if things go as I hope, so let's take our time and get some you really like!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad to hear we're not in too much of a rush, because I need a little time to come up with a character concept. Iit looks like we have Rogue/Paladin and a Cleric/Ranger? So with that said, I'm thinking something along the lines of a good ole Gish-style PC. Fighter/Sorcerer or something to that effect.


----------



## grufflehead (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Matthew

Good to meet you. Look forward to gaming together.

Mike, I've been reading over some of the rule changes. Don't think the gestalt changes have much of an impact on me but they seem reasonable. 

And as I'm not dabbling in new races I didn't look into them in too much detail other than to note that apart from Goliath they seem a little powerful compared to the core races, particularly the Aasimar as it gets +2 to 2 stats without any penalties - deliberate?

I like the masterwork items idea, although again, some seem significantly more potent and I couldn't see any indication that any of them were more difficult to come by/expensive. Any reason why the 'Decorative' enhancement gives +1/2/4 to Diplomacy, but 'Threatening' gives double that to Intimidate?

I imagine we won't be seeing anything above 'Fine' for a while 

EDIT: belay that about the races. You haven't given us chargen info yet so anything could happen. Doh!


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2010)

hey Mike,

 Did the once around OP (saw the new Move Action = Let friend pass HR) very nice I will be using it too. posted in the forum are we to keep it to that about party conception or post thoughts here? Sorry still a little confused on that.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2010)

*Long Post - Heads Up!*

OK, the *final word*  on location of party discussion:

We've got a couple of good entries and comments over on the OP forum, so *discussion of party formation will be on the OP Forum*! (This link will take you straight to it).

Once we get the game underway OOC and IC will work 'as usual.' The Obsidian Portal site will be used for the Rogues Gallery, swag, and information repository.

This might be a good place to point out some of the current uses I make of the OP site:

I usually keep a map of the country/city the group is in on the Wiki main page (the one with the sidebar). I'll also put a 'you are here' marker on this map - it'll look like that strange symbol on the main page only much smaller. (BTW, this is the Pathfinder glyph for 'Open Road').

If you're in a dungeon or exploring a particular area in which it's important to keep track of location and where you've already been I'll keep a map of that under the 'Current Tasks' link on the Wiki sidebar. I'll put a 'you are here' marker on this map as well.

I'll try to keep up a nice, current list of important NPCs under the Characters Tab on OP. I don't think that _your_ characters will be listed there, but the site admins have changed things around a little lately so don't hold me to that.

OP actually has a specific 'Character Page' that's laid out a little differently than the typical Wiki page (see the NPC page for Parnham Pelligrew for an example). Your characters will be on one of these pages, but I didn't want to create those until I get names for your characters, because once you create the sheet you can't re-name it. As I get charactes names I'll create those pages and transfer your character information to them. The current Wiki pages attached to _your_ names will be blank at that point, and available for you to use to keep notes, doodle, or whatever. I'll leave links to them in the side bar, and add links for your characters.

*For those of you who are interested, feel free to make entries in the Adventure Log over on OP as well.* There's _absolutely_ no requirement that you do this, of course. If you do decide to participate, I'd like for the entries to be done 'In Character' - I think it would be cool to have an 'in character' record of the course of our adventures together.

OK, that was quite a ramble and I've sort of lost track of what I intended to say, which is a good sign that I've gone overboard for now . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 3, 2010)

*Howdy*

Hi guys,

Thanks for letting me join your game.  Sorry about the late posting, character gen is always my least favorite part as I am such a stickler for getting every bonus I can muster I end up spending days tweaking the numbers.  I'll have my race and class worked out tonight.

BTW, Mike... that link (discussion of party formation will be on the OP Forum) does not work.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for letting me join your game.  Sorry about the late posting, character gen is always my least favorite part as I am such a stickler for getting every bonus I can muster I end up spending days tweaking the numbers.  I'll have my race and class worked out tonight.
> 
> BTW, Mike... that link (discussion of party formation will be on the OP Forum) does not work.




Really? The games I'm in with you (and the ones I've DM'd) you don't come across as a 'power gamer.'

Sorry about the link. It worked this morning . . .

Well, if you follow the link to the main page in my sig and then the 'Forums' tab you can find it pretty easily.


----------



## grufflehead (Feb 3, 2010)

My fault for the confusion over where we are discussing things. I posted first on OP, then badgered the GM into doing it here, and then went mad posting on OP again... I can actually see OP during the day while this place is blocked but seeing as I'm ahead (time wise) of the rest of you I can just wait til I get home for IC/OC stuff once the threads go live.


PS Hi Mike (player) - look forward to making your acquaintance in game.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2010)

So are we doing are discussing here, or over there?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2010)

"Who's on first?"
"Right."
"What's right?"
"Who's on first."
"Who?"
"Right."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL Mike(DM)  but it didn't answer the question.

The answer Matthew is over there the character gene and races are there as well so should make it easy.

Hey Mike(Player) your across the pond huh? Well welcome let's have some fun. 

Jake


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, Jake!

Mike (Player) is in Chicago; Malcolm's 5 to 7 hrs ahead of us in (Scotland?).

If it makes typing easier and reduces confusion I'll answer to either Mowgli or Mike .  I hadn't thought about having two Mikes when I requested given names.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2010)

NP Mike (DM)

I have found a pdf (only 6 pages) with general character traits nothing helping me with my race I really am leaning towards Goliath specially if we are rolling.

btw when can we roll for are stats ??knowing  where I'm weak will help with picking as I will be able to explain it away.

Jake


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2010)

*Let's Light This Candle!*

Posted this over on OP as well, but some are having trouble getting to the campaign on that site so I'll put it up here:

Start date is March 01 - between now and then I'll be working on getting introductions to the starting point of the game written and sent out, finalizing characters, etc.

Hopefully a week and a half will be enough time for you guys to get the finishing touches on your characters.

(Jake, I haven't forgotten about the Viking Goliath info I promised! )


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> .
> 
> (Jake, I haven't forgotten about the Viking Goliath info I promised! )





awesome, and where are we starting at Pelligrew's place? Just need to know so I can get that into my background as well.

Jake


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> awesome, and where are we starting at Pelligrew's place? Just need to know so I can get that into my background as well.
> 
> Jake




The Goliath Vikings have a small settlement on the coast of the Lake of Mists and Veils in the far northeastern reaches of Avistan (the northern continent of the Inner Sea Area). They roam the coasts, mountains and waters of the area, generally scraping out a living by fishing, hiring themselves out as mercenaries in the war against the WorldWound, and the occasional raid into the surrounding areas (Brevoy, Numeria and Mendev).

It's a cold, hard life, and a bleak one. Only a hardy people could survive - and the Goliath are a hardy people . . .

(Since the Goliath don't really exist in Golarion, I'm making this up out of whole cloth - there's not much of substance there. The upside to this is that you can make the stuff up as well. I can supply place names for you if you need me to).

Is that enough to get you going? You can end your backstory at any point between starting your adventuring life and making it to Absalom, up to and including your 'introduction' to the Pathfinder Society. I'll take it from wherever you leave off to the beginning of the adventure. The names of the important Venture Captains you would know are on the OP site, along with a brief description.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Mike,

Plenty to get me started, I will be ready by tue/wed brainstorming right now. And started alittle background.

Right now I am editing Leaf doing my skills (pretty kool I have 26 class skills out of 35 skills total) and then I will be making my finally domain choices.

Just need you to ok my equipment (give me a price/weight for fishing line) and I should be very close to complete.

personality is a big one I haven't done yet, but that comes with the background. (You know personality based on whether he had a happy or sad childhood.)

Laters
Jake


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm feeling generous today - I'll give you fishing line for free, and the weight is negligible. 

Though I figured him for a 'fish tickler;' you know, one of those who kneels quietly by the side of the pool or stream, hands in the water, and just grabs 'em!


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 25, 2010)

I think tickler being close to a DEX way of fishing, and line and net being more a STR type 

I believe I am done with my character crunch wise and just need you to give him the once over. 

Bio will be complete by the 1st. 

Jake


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2010)

Man, if HM isn't completely done with his PC yet, that makes me feel much better about my own slacking. I've got a couple of busy days coming up, but I really hope to get caught up Saturday/Sunday and get my PC done. 

FYI, my bosses decided to send me to Vegas overnight to schmooze some customers on the 1st-2nd, so those two days will likely be pretty screwed for me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2010)

Dang, I hate when real life gets in the way of my gaming! 

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with Matt, and Saturday/Sunday will be fine.

No worries about the 1st/2nd - you know the early days of a new game are usually the most 'post intensive,' but I'm sure it will all work out . . .


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2010)

You full-up here, Mowgli, or do you still have a slot open?

*nevermind.  just saw the 'closed' sign.  *sigh*  Enjoy, guys!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Knowledge/Perception Checks*

Generally speaking, I prefer to make knowledge and skill checks on behalf of the players . . . rest assured this is not a trust issue at all, I see it as an issue of game flow and immersion.

If you'll describe what you wish to do I'll decide which skill is most appropriate for your description, assign modifiers based on that same description, and make the check. This just seems to me to keep the story flowing and puts mechanics in the background, making for a more 'organic' feel.

I also use the 'Passive Perception' mechanic - any time your characters are in a situation in which they would naturally be wary (such as your pending trip into the Puddles) I assume they are taking 10 on Perception as a matter of course. Any time you'd like me to actually roll a check you can cue that with a simple statement about looking for something (e.g. "Larissa looks around warily, trying to make sure that nothing is lurking in the shadows.")

Also, I'm quite aware of my shortcomings - I'm getting old and forgetful. So if you think I'm forgetting something or shorting your character somehow, _please_ check me on it. It's not intentional (unless there's a valid story/rules reason for it) and I won't take offense at being questioned!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2010)

(Previous post was, BTW, meant as agreement with and expansion of Malcolm's expressed sentiment of not rolling a plethora of random Knowledge Checks).


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 6, 2010)

*OOps*

Sorry Mikey, was not meaning to sound demanding but with Lerissa, she would like very specific direction on what she is to do and what limits she has to work with.  Not really sure how to go about that.  As a player I want this to work for you but playing a chaotic neutral character I can see lots of room to run a muck as you say.  If you are OK with it, I am but I'm just thinking here is your chance to put certain limits on the party before we agree to the job.

Do you get my drift?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2010)

I get you! I was joking about the demanding part - it struck me funny to see the now stuck in there. I meant to put something about the limits in one of Pelligrew's earlier posts but got caught up in something else he was saying and forgot.

Pathfinders (even Venture-Captains) come in all shapes, sizes and philosophical bents. Pelligrew is Chaotic Good, so his big beef with you getting on the wrong side of the law will be the inconvenience of having to deal with the Muckruckers if they jail (or kill) you. But he's a good guy, so it definitely won't be 'no holds barred' as far as he's concerned.

You guys would likely know that about him, as he would have been one of your trainers (probably in grappling/unarmed combat).

Of course, once Abraxis joins the group most of your 'underhanded' tactics will have to be worked without him catching on . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 6, 2010)

**

I thought you were joking but caught myself second guessing.  As I get older, I find my writing is more and more stream of consciousness and I have to force myself to go back and re-read what I wrote because I know to most folks it will not make much sense because it is very disjointed.  Alzheimer's here I come!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2010)

It's been suggested that we drag our feet here in the bar until Matt can get his character in.

This works for me - I have a few ideas about ways to get him in if we run out of ways to procrastinate, or we can simply make the decision not to move forward until Abraxis makes his appearance.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 6, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Of course, once Abraxis joins the group most of your *'underhanded'* tactics will have to be worked without him catching on . . .




*Ahem!* (check's Mustapha's alignment) I'll be reporting this all back to him when he arrives 

On the delaying front, I have been trying...to...move...as...slowly...as...I...can - any word on when we might fill out our quartet?

Oh, and you'll be delighted to know, I've just realised the adventure we're doing - because I have it. That little alarm bell that seems to be constantly ringing in my brain started on Thursday, and it was when I woke up this morning it came to me. Fear not, however,, I bought it when it came out as I was looking for something my gaming group of the time might pick up in future. I had the merest of cursory skims over it, then filed it in the 20GB folder on my HD called 'games stuff I have bought because it looked like fun but realistically I will probably never even read, let alone do anything with' (I also have a shelf of books at home in the same category). And as that was well over a year ago, and I am also of an age where the week just gone by is already blurring, then there is absolutely NO chance that I'm going to know anything about what's going on!

End of public service announcement


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2010)

Matt's intention is to have Abraxis with us sometime this weekend.

No worries on having the adventure - it's a risk I take when choosing to run published material. This one's fairly straightforward, and these first few are more about getting the group together than anything else.

I think I mentioned before that the AP I want to run starts at first level, so loot and the general fun of gaming are the only experience rewards forthcoming until the first adventure in 'The Serpent's Skull' arrives in August.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm I to am "of age" and a week from today will add another year to my already 25 years of D&D 

But my slowness has been due to work and trying to move in one day. The moving was ok but the getting everything put away and cleaned up is still going on. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm going to try to have Abraxis finished and posted tonight, and hopefully my first IC post as well. I know I suck, but I'm even putting two of the games that I'm DMing here an EN World on hold in an attempt to free up some time. Real life has just been kicking my ass lately.

Status update to come later tonight...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2010)

Hop in, my friend! Looks like you're gonna make it before the crew sets out into Puddles.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Hop in, my friend! Looks like you're gonna make it before the crew sets out into Puddles.




I've "hopped in." Still have some PC issues to finish up...I sent you and email re: that. I hope to have Abraxis completed tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey, I noticed all the other PCs have extremely high hit points for 1st level. Did I miss something on how we are determining those?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Hey, I noticed all the other PCs have extremely high hit points for 1st level. Did I miss something on how we are determining those?




Never mind. I found it.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 10, 2010)

I would like a pic of Leaf (even if it is just a head shot LOL) So thanks for thinking of me Mike. 

Below is an original pic I have tried to chop up twice but I'm not that great maybe you will have some luck.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Patterson...any thoughts on another trait for Abraxis? I could really find anything that jumped out to me in the standard traits. I thought you might have something from another source?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll take a look around and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2010)

Matthew, any ideas about the kind of country/area you want Abraxis to hail from? I have sourcebooks for a country with knightly traditions (Taldor) that might be good. Of course, he could always have fled from Cheliax (run by worshippers of Asmodeus and rife with Tieflings). He could have been born to crusaders joining the fight to close the WorldWound (entry point for infernal beings into Golarion). Varisia's got a sort of gypsy thing going on.

If you can give me an idea about his background I'll be able to narrow down the search for another trait.

Also, don't forget he's got another feat coming (GM 'Leveling the Field' bonus) and needs to buy some equipment.

If you've got too much going on to figure weights and such for the equipment let me know - if you'll just list it I can take care of the rest.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2010)

IC Update coming either tonight or tomorrow morning - we'll be jumping off into the first adventure . . .


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Matthew, any ideas about the kind of country/area you want Abraxis to hail from? I have sourcebooks for a country with knightly traditions (Taldor) that might be good. Of course, he could always have fled from Cheliax (run by worshippers of Asmodeus and rife with Tieflings). He could have been born to crusaders joining the fight to close the WorldWound (entry point for infernal beings into Golarion). Varisia's got a sort of gypsy thing going on.




I kind of built him as sorcerer first, holy knight second. The general idea is that his father was a knight, and thus Abraxis learned his warrior's training from his father. But as he got older, his celestial nature manifested itself, imbuing him with his magical abilities. I'm still putting it all together in my head, but that is the gist of it.

I really like the crusader vrs. the WorldWound angle, though. That sounds right up his alley, as I don't think a full-fledged knight fits the feel I'm going for with the character.



Mowgli said:


> Also, don't forget he's got another feat coming (GM 'Leveling the Field' bonus) and needs to buy some equipment.




No worries, I'll definitely have all that finished by this weekend at the latest. I've already looked through feats and have a general idea of what equipment he needs, so it should only take me a short while to get that finished up.



Mowgli said:


> If you've got too much going on to figure weights and such for the equipment let me know - if you'll just list it I can take care of the rest.




Shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll have you a couple of traits to choose from in the next day or so.

BTW, which skill did you add as a class skill for the GM bonus?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> BTW, which skill did you add as a class skill for the GM bonus?




Perception. Wanted to take advantage of his +2 racial bonus there.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, my turn to get caught up in work. Just back from an all day meeting and away again all day tomorrow. If I'm not brain dead by the time I get home I'll post something tomorrow night, else Friday. At least we seem to be up and running now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry about the abrupt shift in the IC - I was trying something a little different and it didn't come off as well as I wanted, I think.

The idea is that you all were pondering your meeting at the Pinnace as you slogged through Puddles on your way to the _Soggy Piper_.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2010)

*Traits for Abraxis*

Matt - 

Here are some potential traits I came up with for Abraxis. I don't actually have any sourcebooks specifically for the WorldWound (other than the general info in the Campaign Setting) so I adapted two of these from traits I found in other sources. The third I made from whole cloth . . .  Hope one of them suits!

*Hellspawn’s Bane:* Iomedae’s hatred of the denizens of Hell and the Abyss has taken root in your heart. You gain a +1 trait bonus to all damage rolls vs. Demons and Devils.

*Seeker of Righteousness:* Your strong connection with Iomedae enhances your ability to perceive dissemblers. You gain a +1 trait bonus to Perception and Sense Motive vs. others attempts to Disguise themselves or to lie to you.

*WorldWound Scout:* When you came of age, your parents began taking you on scouting missions into the cities and towns left in ruins by the advancing hordes from the WorldWound. The time you spent there has honed your senses and instincts. Whenever you are in ruins, you gain a +2 trait bonus on Initiative checks and a +1 trait bonus on saving throws vs. Traps and Natural Hazards.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 11, 2010)

Trying a copy paste here, see if it will work for the IC. And how would I create a link to Leaf for my signature?

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20     AC: 14  AC(T): 11  AC(FF): 13  Init: -1
Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             4     2     +2
Ref:                  1     2     -1          
Will:             5     2     +3            
BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12Weapon                  
Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Trident                 +3        2d6+2          20/x2     Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger                  +3        1d6+3       19-20/x2     Rng. 10'
Net                     +0        ---              ---     Max Rng. 10', Touch Attack Entangles
Short bow               +0        1d6            20/x3     Rng. 60'   
 
Spells Available:* 
0 Level          * 1st Level      
* Guidance          * Shield of Faith      
* Mending           * Cause Fear      
* Read Magic        * Obscuring Mist (D)
```
[/sblock]

EDIT: Hmm a little messy and it doesn't have my channel; energy or domain powers I will work on it.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Sorry about the abrupt shift in the IC - I was trying something a little different and it didn't come off as well as I wanted, I think.
> 
> The idea is that you all were pondering your meeting at the Pinnace as you slogged through Puddles on your way to the _Soggy Piper_.





No worries, you can try whatever you want! Consider us your guinea pigs!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> *Hellspawn’s Bane:* Iomedae’s hatred of the denizens of Hell and the Abyss has taken root in your heart. You gain a +1 trait bonus to all damage rolls vs. Demons and Devils.
> 
> *Seeker of Righteousness:* Your strong connection with Iomedae enhances your ability to perceive dissemblers. You gain a +1 trait bonus to Perception and Sense Motive vs. others attempts to Disguise themselves or to lie to you.
> 
> *WorldWound Scout:* When you came of age, your parents began taking you on scouting missions into the cities and towns left in ruins by the advancing hordes from the WorldWound. The time you spent there has honed your senses and instincts. Whenever you are in ruins, you gain a +2 trait bonus on Initiative checks and a +1 trait bonus on saving throws vs. Traps and Natural Hazards.




I like the flavor and "coolness" of all three of these, however I question the situational portion of each. It seems like none of them would be used very often over the course of the campaign.

I'll mull these over, and look back through the generic traits, and see if I can't come up with something that fits well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Trying a copy paste here, see if it will work for the IC. And how would I create a link to Leaf for my signature?
> 
> EDIT: Hmm a little messy and it doesn't have my channel; energy or domain powers I will work on it.




I'll look at it too - I may have used tabs rather than spaces for some of the stuff that's not lining up right.

For the link, use:

[ url = (insert http address here) ] Leaf [ / url ]

(Just take out the spaces).



Rhun said:


> I like the flavor and "coolness" of all three of these, however I question the situational portion of each. It seems like none of them would be used very often over the course of the campaign.
> 
> I'll mull these over, and look back through the generic traits, and see if I can't come up with something that fits well.




Yeah, the campaign and setting traits are really designed to help a character fit into that specific game/setting.

Of the three, Seeker of Righteousness seems the most generally applicable. The game will eventually end up in the Mwangi Expanse, and will spend most of its time there. I don't know a lot about this area since the splat books for it aren't out yet, but it is supposed to be rife with ruins so the WorldWound Scout likely won't be very useful immediately but I'd guess it would come in handy down the road.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey, Jake - Let me know what you think about this image:

Leaf

I did some clone stamping and made a _very_ abstract leaf image on his chest (runs right pec to left hip).


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 12, 2010)

Very tight!!!! 

Thanks alot Mike and it is added to the sheet already too. Hey can I copy that link into my signature??? 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2010)

Yup - just start a quote and it will show up in code, copy & paste!

Glad you like it!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 12, 2010)

Not likin' it...  Lovin' it!!! 

The "helm" is kool to a magical item later on?? needs a kool name. 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm, could be. I'll add a note to the 'Secret: GM Only' section of your sheet to keep it in mind . . .


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Hey, Jake - Let me know what you think about this image:
> 
> Leaf
> 
> I did some clone stamping and made a _very_ abstract leaf image on his chest (runs right pec to left hip).






Very cool image, Mike! Nice work.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2010)

Danke! Somehow they just don't seem complete without a pic. Plus, if I get ambitious and learn to use MapTools I can use the profile pics to make tokens.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Danke! Somehow they just don't seem complete without a pic. Plus, if I get ambitious and learn to use MapTools I can use the profile pics to make tokens.




I'd like to learn MapTools one day myself. But I've kinda gotten used to my players' characters being a blue circle with an initial in the middle! LOL.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 16, 2010)

*Ooc*

Cant access either en world or OP site from work computers now - both are blocked wont be able to post until tomorrow night - at a friends PC right now.  Sorry to hold things up but I'd rather do the post myself.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2010)

No problem! It's gaming, and it's ENWorld (where we move at glacial speeds). I get impatient 'cause I'm anxious to see the story unfold, but there really are no emergencies here!

Same for you, Matt - got your OOC about weekend posting, and I can't see many situations where it'll be vital to get a post in.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Same for you, Matt - got your OOC about weekend posting, and I can't see many situations where it'll be vital to get a post in.





It won't be an all the time thing, but there have just been a lot of weekend lately that my computer hasn't even gotten booted up. It is odd how things switch up...it used to be harder for me to post during the week, and now it has all flip-flopped!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Mike, also...can you clarify: Does Abraxis need to use his Round 1 action to cast _Mage Armor_, or can we assume he cast it when he first heard the men ahead, in preparation? Thanks!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2010)

Since he knew an encounter was coming it makes sense he would have cast it ahead of time. We'll go with that.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 16, 2010)

Well if we're retconning, can Mustapha be sitting in the tavern with a nice steaming mug of tea instead of about to get

a) beaten up

b) thrown off a cliff

c) all of the above


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Since he knew an encounter was coming it makes sense he would have cast it ahead of time. We'll go with that.




Cool, thanks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Well if we're retconning, can Mustapha be sitting in the tavern with a nice steaming mug of tea instead of about to get
> 
> a) beaten up
> 
> ...




Yeah, the thugs rolled really well this time around . . . Gutsy move, though - let's see what Lerissa has up her sleeve to help out now that Abraxis has (hopefully) taken some of the heat off.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Yeah, the thugs rolled really well this time around . . . Gutsy move, though - let's see what Lerissa has up her sleeve to help out now that Abraxis has (hopefully) taken some of the heat off.




When you have a party member getting beat up as badly as Mustapha, you've got no honorable choice but to help.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2010)

I believe MikeL's intended action might have an effect on the War Hounders' saves, so I'll wait 'till he's posted to resolve them.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm... couple things to post.

A) Is combat over???
B) Can I use cure light wounds on a brass man???
C) Is Lerissa evil??? If not she sure is scary??? 
D) Just got my PF rulebook (only $35 bucks, since I had a 30% off coupon)

Just some things I was wondering about (specially the Lerissa question).

HM


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2010)

**



HolyMan said:


> Hmm... couple things to post.
> 
> A) Is combat over???
> B) Can I use cure light wounds on a brass man???
> ...




She's not evil but Chaotic Neutral, bordering on evil.  I know we have Lawful Good characters so it would not be a good combination.  I've created her with one intention and that is to serve the church's goals "by any means".  She has NO problem taking it to another level because she feels it's divine.  Imagine the middle eastern terrorists.  They don't view themselves as evil but rather very holy.  Now others may view her as evil which I guess brings up, how are the alignments really created (by whose view point?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2010)

Cure spells are 50% effective on Brass Men (meaning they work every time, but cut the roll in half). Same goes for supernatural abilities that cure (Channeling energy, Celestial Fire).

Combat is over unless you wish to try to catch the War Hounders. They're not a 'fight to the death' sort of crew. More a 'kidnap a bunch of defenseless old men' kind of crew.

Mike has promised me he has plans to role play a gradual change in Lerissa's personality - she _will_ fit into the party.

[sblock=MikeL]No setting the ship on fire with the party aboard . . . [/sblock]

Sweet deal on the PF book!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Cure spells are 50% effective on Brass Men (meaning they work every time, but cut the roll in half). Same goes for supernatural abilities that cure (Channeling energy, Celestial Fire).
> 
> Combat is over unless you wish to try to catch the War Hounders. They're not a 'fight to the death' sort of crew. More a 'kidnap a bunch of defenseless old men' kind of crew.
> 
> ...




Wow, so cure light really sucks on him (especially my roll there.)

Worried Mikey?  I promise!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> She's not evil but Chaotic Neutral, bordering on evil. I know we have Lawful Good characters so it would not be a good combination. I've created her with one intention and that is to serve the church's goals "by any means". She has NO problem taking it to another level because she feels it's divine. Imagine the middle eastern terrorists. They don't view themselves as evil but rather very holy. Now others may view her as evil which I guess brings up, how are the alignments really created (by whose view point?)




To late for a theology debate LOL. What came first the Lawful or the Evil??? 

I see another very interesting character and I'm almost generic  ,but don't take it personal if Leaf takes a while "warming up" to her. 



Mowgli said:


> Cure spells are 50% effective on Brass Men (meaning they work every time, but cut the roll in half). Same goes for supernatural abilities that cure (Channeling energy, Celestial Fire).
> 
> Combat is over unless you wish to try to catch the War Hounders. They're not a 'fight to the death' sort of crew. More a 'kidnap a bunch of defenseless old men' kind of crew.
> 
> ...




Not worried about Lerissa every group needs it's Raistlin/Cyric/Rand I was just curious from what you say this should be fun to play out.

And yes I did get lucky on that book, I hate reading on the computer. 

HM

Thanks for the info, Mike.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Worried Mikey?  I promise!




I'm a little worried. But that little extra 'spice' in my life is one of the things that makes hanging out with you so much fun!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> She's not evil but Chaotic Neutral, bordering on evil.





I hate to be the bearer of bad news, and maybe Mowgli can overrule it, but an Inquisitor's alignment can only be one step off from their deity's. And Lerissa's is two, as Sarenae is Neutral Good.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2010)

Mike and I had this very discussion - he'd changed her alignment to true neutral. I wasn't sure if that meant one step on both axes (axis) or just one step so I gave him the go ahead. However, this is my inexperience coming out, and I'd like to stick as close to the rules as possible.

MikeL, in light of this would you be willing to play her as true neutral? Honestly, it seems a better fit to me anyway, as a chaotic character would sometimes be inclined to go against the law just because it's the law where a Neutral character would be more likely to just ignore the calling of 'restriction' or 'freedom' either one and do what's necessary.

The other part of this is that Lerissa is the servant of a good deity. The inquisitor does what's necessary to serve her mission, but her creed/mandate comes from a good deity (and one who prefers conversion to killing) - so you _do_ need to be careful lest she slip into evil acts and lose the favor of Sarenrae (which would result in loss of her abilities, as they flow from her deity).


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 19, 2010)

*Alignment*

Hey guys,

So here is my question...  How do you all feel about the alignment question posted?  It was my feeling the good/evil - lawful/chaotic choices were on two different axis.  If that is the case, then chaotic neutral is one step away from Neutral Good (one step on each axis) or do you all feel it is intended to be one step away on either axis?

Mike,

I think I could get her to true neutral but it would just barely be there, give me some time to get her there.  It is my intention to make her become closer to the party and at least be there with the 3 of you, whether or not she is to the rest of the world may or may not happen.

Any other thoughts?  

FYI,

This is my first time playing anything remotely not nice so give me chance to stretch my wings a bit.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh no propblems here with your alignment of choice I think the party may even be a way to help your character "see the light" 

Step back from the DARK SIDE!! 

The axis question I do believe it is one from either evil/good or law/chaos, and in my opinion CN isn't even *near* any other alignment. How do you play one step away from crazy LOL

HM


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 20, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So here is my question...  How do you all feel about the alignment question posted?  It was my feeling the good/evil - lawful/chaotic choices were on two different axis.  If that is the case, then chaotic neutral is one step away from Neutral Good (one step on each axis) or do you all feel it is intended to be one step away on either axis?




From my POV, if you feel CN best fits your concept of Lerissa's outlook on life, and GM Mike has no issues, then I'd just as soon ignore the alignment rule. I can see *why* it's there as D&D and all its offspring have had alignment from the getgo, but no other game shoehorns you into something like that. 

This wasn't an open game: Mike picked us all for a reason, namely that we treat the game seriously and maturely, based on what he knows about us as players and people. I'm something of the interloper here in as much as the rest of you are relying on Mike's judgement of me as a gamer because we haven't played together before. You (player Mike) are obviously an experienced enough player (and have a long term personal arc in mind for this character) that you're not playing this alignment as a way of getting any advantage in game, so the fun rule trumps game mechanics.

To digress, personally speaking, CN is the alignment that makes me want to cry almost every time I see it one someone's sheet. The commonest interpretation I come across (and someone actually said this to me IRL about a month ago) is 'I'm playing CN because that way I can do whatever I want'. Well, no, actually, that's *not* how it works in my book, but in open recruitment games, as soon as I see it, the alarms start going off big time. 

What I want from the other characters in the game is to be able to close my eyes and visualise them, and then (given a bit of time in game) to be able to say 'yes, this is how PC X would react in this situation' and if they don't, to use that as a hook to explore why they take a different view and get some RP out of it. Hence why I'd rather play in a group with an evil PC who is consistent in their behaviour than this bastardised view of CN that you can do what the hell you want all the time. I mean, honestly, as a character, why would you even put your life in the hands of someone who might very well turn round and decide not to heal you, back you up in a fight, expend their resources on you because they don't feel like it?

I don't see Lerissa as CN by that standard. I (and Mustapha!) already have a picture of her (and I'm keeping that to myself ) so the game mechanic crutch of alignment is neither here nor there to me in this instance.

Do I win a prize for rambling and incoherent post of the day?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2010)

_Wow_, I *like* this group of players! This could turn out to be the best game ever!

Matt, you good with bending the rules a bit for a CN Lerissa as well?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 20, 2010)

*Lerissa*



grufflehead said:


> From my POV, if you feel CN best fits your concept of Lerissa's outlook on life, and GM Mike has no issues, then I'd just as soon ignore the alignment rule. I can see *why* it's there as D&D and all its offspring have had alignment from the getgo, but no other game shoehorns you into something like that.
> 
> This wasn't an open game: Mike picked us all for a reason, namely that we treat the game seriously and maturely, based on what he knows about us as players and people. I'm something of the interloper here in as much as the rest of you are relying on Mike's judgement of me as a gamer because we haven't played together before. You (player Mike) are obviously an experienced enough player (and have a long term personal arc in mind for this character) that you're not playing this alignment as a way of getting any advantage in game, so the fun rule trumps game mechanics.
> 
> ...




Yes, you win.  But all kidding aside, I love your take on this and I think you'll see my character start to get past her trust issues and she may even become a bit co-dependant upon the party members as she progresses to more of a true-neutral.  I view the CN in this instance as a result of her defense mechanisms.  She has a brother in another game I am playing for Mike (GM) who is the kindest guy you've ever met.  He wears his heart on his sleeve and is easily hurt.  He uses only a sap and deals only non-fatal damage so it's going to be fun for Lerissa to eventually start seeing her brother in another light (as stronger than she, not weaker as she does now) as she begins to change her thinking to a less selfish outlook on life.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> _Wow_, I *like* this group of players! This could turn out to be the best game ever!
> 
> Matt, you good with bending the rules a bit for a CN Lerissa as well?





I have no problems with it. My only problem is that chaotic neutral and Sarenae's doctrine don't mesh very well...so Mike is going to have quite the roleplaying challenge. But I'm sure he is up for it. 

And for anyone that needs a refresher:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Chaotic Neutral, "Free Spirit"
> A chaotic neutral character follows his whims. He is an individualist first and last. He values his own liberty but doesn’t strive to protect others’ freedom. He avoids authority, resents restrictions, and challenges traditions. A chaotic neutral character does not intentionally disrupt organizations as part of a campaign of anarchy. To do so, he would have to be motivated either by good (and a desire to liberate others) or evil (and a desire to make those different from himself suffer). A chaotic neutral character may be unpredictable, but his behavior is not totally random. He is not as likely to jump off a bridge as to cross it.
> 
> Chaotic neutral is the best alignment you can be because it represents true freedom from both society’s restrictions and a do-gooder’s zeal.




And also:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> People who are neutral with respect to good and evil have compunctions against killing the innocent but lack the commitment to make sacrifices to protect or help others. Neutral people are committed to others by personal relationships.
> 
> "Chaos" implies freedom, adaptability, and flexibility. On the downside, chaos can include recklessness, resentment toward legitimate authority, arbitrary actions, and irresponsibility. Those who promote chaotic behavior say that only unfettered personal freedom allows people to express themselves fully and lets society benefit from the potential that its individuals have within them.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 22, 2010)

Question for the GM: do Brass Men feel pain? As Mustapha has taken a bit of a beating, what sort of physical signs of it are there - can't be blood, so is it just scratches and dents?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2010)

There'd be lubricating fluids as well - probably circulated by some sort of pump. As far as pain - cosmetically you may play that however you wish, but they're not immune in terms of game mechanics & pain effects that cause penalties (if there even are such - I'm not aware of any off the top of my head).


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> There'd be lubricating fluids as well - probably circulated by some sort of pump.




Mustapha is filled with KY? Or is it Astroglide?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Mustapha is filled with KY? Or is it Astroglide?




Damn...Now THAT is a funny visual!


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 23, 2010)

Ewwww....


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2010)

*Questions*

Mike,  I have some questions...

1 - Does the fog extend inside the Granary?
2 - What exactly is the photo of?
3 - Would the fog obsure us from potential threats as well if we split and attempt to move silently?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

The fog does extend inside the granary.
The photo is the map for this encounter. You cannot see into the black areas. Actually, you can't see far outside the granary either, but I went ahead and put it on the map for convenience sake.
Unless opponents can see through the fog it would conceal you as well. However, you won't be able to see each other if you separate either . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

OK, my devious little mind is starting to work here. I'm thinking I'd like to figure out a way to take advantage of the unique PbP format to do something _really_ cool with this fight. But . . . it's probably going to take a while to finish it if I do, and it will require some good cooperation and coordination from y'all to maximize the effect.

Here's what I'm thinking:

In this encounter, your vision is limited to adjacent squares. What I'd like to do is create a separate side thread for each of you and take care of your movements and actions separately. This will allow me to put up a map for each of you that will reflect only what your character is able to see, and you to take actions (and me to resolve them) based only on what your character can perceive. When your character speaks, I'll post it to the threads of any PC that can hear what he/she says, I'll post the sounds of swordplay (or whatever else you hear) and the direction they come from to each thread that can hear them, etc.

I'll leave it up to you whether or not you check in on the others' threads - _I_ think it will be more fun if you don't, but everyone doesn't share my, um, tastes, in challenges. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 26, 2010)

*gaming*

Hi Mikey,

I like the idea but I think it is definitely going to make the fight take forever and it kinda already does so I'm not sure but hey let's give it a try.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2010)

Sweet! We'll see how it goes with the time factor.

I look at it like this: We're here to play the game, and this is a part of it. We don't have a deadline or anything, so it's not like we have to hurry through . After all, what's waiting for us after this fight? More of the game that we're already playing!

(I'm definitely in a 'Journey' rather than a 'Destination' mindset right now).

I think as long as everyone posts their actions in a timely manner (and with this group that's not a problem) so the others don't get antsy waiting for their turn to come up, the biggest time pressure will be on me - trying to keep up with four maps and keep straight who can see/hear what is gonna be a booger!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 27, 2010)

So I'm glad I'm not in your shoes  because I am game!

I think I might try this "fog of war" format next time I DM a big forest fight or the like.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 27, 2010)

OK, I've got the Side Threads created, but there's nothing there yet. Too tired to put anything up tonight.

Tomorrow I'll post a link to each side thread and get you guys started on Round One of the Great Fog of War Experiment!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 27, 2010)

First round actions are posted to the side threads. Go ahead and subscribe to your individual thread.

Abraxis
Leaf
Lerissa
Mustapha

To save some time, I went ahead and rolled initiative for you.

Initiative
20 Abraxis
16 Leaf
15 Lerissa (15 Dex)
15 Mustapha (12 Dex)

If you want to post actions before your initiative to speed things up that's fine; I won't hold you to them if a person who acts before you does something that makes you want to change your stated action.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice idea, like it! Yes, it might slow things up a bit, but as GM Mike says we're not in a hurry to get anywhere so go for it!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 27, 2010)

*NOT Rushing Anyone - Just an Update!*

It occurred to me that without some sort of notification system those who aren't monitoring side threads other than their own won't have any way of knowing who's posted; when you post in your side thread, if you could pop over here and let the others know that would be great.

So far I have Round 02 posts for Leaf and Mustapha.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 27, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Lerissa has posted for round 2


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2010)

Just need Abraxis' round two actions over in his side post, and I'll be ready to update.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Just need Abraxis' round two actions over in his side post, and I'll be ready to update.




Hadn't realized we had move on to Round 2.  Post is there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2010)

OK, Round Two summaries are up in each side thread, along with updated maps. Carry on!


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 30, 2010)

*Lerissa*

Round 3 for Lerissa is up


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> (From his Side Thread)
> 
> OOC - I take it Leaf and Mustapha can now communicate? How do you want to handle that - look at each other's threads, combine into 1 thread again?




Very good question . . . hmmm.

I don't want to combine threads or encourage you to peek at the other threads, because you still can't see everything the others can (for example, at this point Leaf can see both Mustapha and Abraxis, but Mustapha and Abraxis can't see each other.

Why don't we post verbal communications in the IC as well as in your side thread. Would this be too cumbersome? You could just write up your side thread post and do a Copy/Paste of the relevant parts over to the IC.

If that sounds like too much I'm open to suggestions - the idea is to do something different and have fun, but the fun comes first.

(I'm reposting this over to the OOC as well so the rest of the group can legitimately chime in if they wish).


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2010)

Round 3 for Abraxis posted in side thread.


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 30, 2010)

Good question! If I post it only to my IC thread, no-one else will read it unless I notify them in the OC thread - but then they can see anything that has happened previously which may or may not have a bearing. If I post it to the general IC thread, everybody can see it, including people who shouldn't....

How about doing it my PM then. Send to GM and any of the other players who you can see. As it's not 'common' knowledge, then no need to summarise it back to either the general IC or individual player IC threads?

I'll do that this time then - PM to GM and Leaf, and you can see if it works like that.

You can make a ruling about how much info can be 'daisy-chained' like this and the action it takes. For example Player A can see B, B can see C but A and C can't see each other. They can use B as the hub for a conversation, but at what point you make people use Move actions to have discussions rather than Free actions is a GM call.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2010)

We'll try it by PM then, if no one objects.

Note that the fog restricts sight but not sound. Conversations will be somewhat muffled, but normal rules (whatever they are) for speaking apply. So I'd PM anything you want to _whisper_ to someone in an adjacent square, but anything said in a volume approaching 'normal' (including verbal spell components) you can post either to PM & your Side Thread or to IC/Side Thread - either way I'll pick it up and run with it.

Just do be sure to send PMd character conversation to me as well


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2010)

Giving Jake a chance to amend Leaf's actions as he based them on info that's no longer valid. Once he does (or tells me he's not) I'll be ready to post Rnd 3 summary.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2010)

Got the PM but couldn't remember what Mustapha said to Leaf excatly. What if the GM (that's you GM Mike ) posted what was said to the IC you believe heard the statment. You could have copy/pasted the PM I got into Leaf's IC thread and you could post what Leaf just said to whomever you think would hear it.

That sounds like a lot of work and may only be fun for the players. Hmmm... what about sblocks of things spoken in the main IC thread, we as players can't post what we see that is the GM's area. But if I wanted Leaf to say loudly, "Abraxis! Where are you?" (Abba Abba Abraxis where are you? We need some help from you now.)

Then that should be posted in the main thread.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2010)

Explain please.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't mind the work if y'all want to PM me stuff you whisper. I can sort it into the right IC threads fairly easily.

Heck, I'll even make the perception checks for those PCs close enough to potentially hear anything not directed at them! ('Course, I usually make checks like that anyway to keep some of the mechanics in the background).

It'll probably be tomorrow AM before I get the summaries up - haven't been sleeping well the last few nights and it feels like I might actually be tired enough to get some good rest, so I'm probably off to bed pretty soon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Explain please.
> 
> HM




Sorry - posted in your side thread as well. Abraxis goes before Leaf, and he'd already moved when you posted Leafs actions. I should have given you the heads up as soon as I knew what he was doing.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2010)

Darn though it was that, wish I didn't know he left. It is part of the fun, I didn't speak to Abraxis and the map was the end of my round two so Leaf spoke to Mustapha and believed Abraxis is still there when he heads out. 

It would have come as a great shock to me (and Leaf) to find out he didn't stay back there. 

Post will stay as is I was worried there wasn't a wall to my left. Could you maybe put a red line or something where walls are Leaf can see that way I don't have him move in some weird way. You know I say "Leaf moves staright to J22" and you have say back "but you end up inside the tower wall". I then would say "Oh, opps!"

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2010)

Excellent! I'll get the summary up for Round Three tomorrow first thing, and we'll be back 'round to Abraxis!


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 31, 2010)

I haven't had a response from Leaf yet; I'm presuming I can do something other than speak a few words to him during my action. I was waiting for his reply before deciding what to do next...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll get it moved over in the next couple of minutes. Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2010)

While I have to admit I would never have the time to run the separate threads like this in one of my games, it kind of creates a whole new experience which you can't really duplicate well in a tabletop game. Kudos, Mowgli!


----------



## grufflehead (Mar 31, 2010)

Just when it was getting exciting...I've actually managed to get some time off work, which is surprising, but welcome. I'll try and get one more post in before I go, then won't be able to post again til the 6th.

Please don't stop, just go ahead and make any necessary rolls/decisions for me. Mustapha will continue to follow Leaf through the fog for now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 31, 2010)

Have fun! I'll take care of Mustapha for you 

I can't post an update 'till I get home tonight as I don't have access from my laptop (which is where all my stuff is stored), so expect an update this evening or early tomorrow (US time).


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 31, 2010)

I think our GM is slacking.  . I'm gonna take away your xbox.  I'll b expecting Lerissa to die soon.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I can't post an update 'till I get home tonight as I don't have access from my laptop (which is where all my stuff is stored), so expect an update this evening or early tomorrow (US time).




Nice! FYI, I will be gone on Friday (my birthday). Hitting up the slopes. Forecast calls for 2-3 feet of fresh snow by then! Can I get a "HELL YEAH?"


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 31, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Nice! FYI, I will be gone on Friday (my birthday). Hitting up the slopes. Forecast calls for 2-3 feet of fresh snow by then! Can I get a "HELL YEAH?"




Happy early birthday!  You suck!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Happy early birthday!  You suck!




Thanks! Wish you were here to hit up some of that powder with me!


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's to your B-Day and I hope you get plenty of snow. 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Nice! FYI, I will be gone on Friday (my birthday). Hitting up the slopes. Forecast calls for 2-3 feet of fresh snow by then! Can I get a "HELL YEAH?"






mleibrock said:


> Happy early birthday!  You suck!






Rhun said:


> Thanks! Wish you were here to hit up some of that powder with me!




Happy Birthday, Matt! My wrist is (mostly) healed up now - us old folk don't recover like we used to. Next time I won't be such a wuss! Have fun on the slopes!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2010)

Rhun said:


> While I have to admit I would never have the time to run the separate threads like this in one of my games, it kind of creates a whole new experience which you can't really duplicate well in a tabletop game. Kudos, Mowgli!




Thanks, Matt! I'm having a blast with it.

Round three summaries are up in your side threads.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 2, 2010)

*confused*

OK, so I have no idea who's turn it is...  I am waiting to act until told it's my turn.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2010)

Initiative Order is Abraxis, Leaf, Lerissa, Mustapha.

Matt's AWOL for his birthday, and typically doesn't post on weekends - since you're just trying to find each other again I'll post for him (he's just gonna take a 5' step to his SW, putting him just south of Lerissa). I'll put that in Jake's side thread as well, and see what he does. Then after Lerissa acts I'll post for Mustapha since Malcolm's away from the fold until about Tuesday.

Sound good?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 3, 2010)

Why is he going south of Lerissa, I thought we were making our way into the room to the North?  According to the last map I see, we have not entered the main grain room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2010)

He's going south because Leaf asked him to move to the left. He was moving to the west to find Lerissa, so when Leaf asks him to move left that's to the south. He stops in the square just to the south of Lerissa.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Initiative Order is Abraxis, Leaf, Lerissa, Mustapha.
> 
> Matt's AWOL for his birthday, and typically doesn't post on weekends - since you're just trying to find each other again I'll post for him (he's just gonna take a 5' step to his SW, putting him just south of Lerissa).





Sounds good, and I'm back. 

(You guys missed some EPIC powder...42 inches in places!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm totally jealous! You're birthday weekend was good, then?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I'm totally jealous! You're birthday weekend was good, then?




Yes, it was a great one! I had a blast.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm planning to move things along soon, I promise! RL pounced this week, as it does occasionally, but I'm starting to get a handle on it.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like I timed my few days away well to coincide with a lull! Been reviewing the games I am in since I got back and it's incredible how easy it is to lose track. Or is that another sign of old age?

EDIT: OK, I am officially lost. Who's doing what to whom and why?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2010)

No worries, Mowgli...this week is beating me up, too!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2010)

OK, here we go again! Hope everyone had a good break and is ready to go!

Matt, Abraxis is up. Current map posted in his side thread.

To cut down on the retconning, let's try posting in initiative order (Abraxis, Leaf, Lerissa, Mustapha) and as I get each post I'll put a description of what each of you perceives from that action in your side threads.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2010)

Posted for Abraxis.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2010)

I think I was posted a round ahead as all i was doing was waiting let me know if my memory os incorrect.

HM

EDIT: And what's with Enworld dumping everyones subscriber accounts do I have to do all that again??


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> EDIT: And what's with Enworld dumping everyones subscriber accounts do I have to do all that again??




No clue, but I wouldn't be surprised. Every time they do an upgrade, something gets broken.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2010)

I have actions for both Lerissa and Mustapha. I'll post them this evening, along with updated maps (can't post the maps from work).


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2010)

Stupid work!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2010)

I know, right? If I didn't have to spend so much time _making_ a living, I could spend a lot more time enjoying the living I've made . . .

Maps/status updated in your side threads.

Abraxis is up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2010)

Amendment coming to maps and to side threads - Malcomb reminded me that Mustapha was going to move and I forgot to let him have his turn . . .

Abraxis is still up following the soon to be made update.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2010)

Side threads updated with new maps. Go forth, Abraxis!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Side threads updated with new maps. Go forth, Abraxis!




Abraxis has gone forth.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2010)

Leaf encountered a change in terrain halfway through his move - giving Jake a chance to alter the last part of his move before I post an update.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks and done, Oh and I have your Maplib.net Ihmian up very very kool.

HM


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 18, 2010)

Totally off-topic...

Any of you guys know of a game needing another player? Somebody seems to have released a virus which has slowly infected and destroyed pretty much all my other games apart from this one and (*crosses fingers, turns round 3 times and eats a lemon*) another one that has just started here - ENWorld seems to be resistant... Plus, I'm kinda getting a feel for this place, it seems a much better community than any of the other pbp boards that I've looked at, and I like the features here (Paizo has some OK people as well, but the boards are pretty feature-poor).

I'm debating prostituting myself on the Talking the Talk forum, but I could get anything there, so I thought I'd look for some sensible options first.

PF preferably or 3.5 or another fantasy 3.5 variant (if it's straight up 3.5 then splatbooks to a minimum as - probably an age thing - while the odd feat or PrC here and there is fine, the idea of playing a half-dragon/were-pixie artificer/hexblade/master of cheese that can do 300HP a round with an origami duck just doesn't float my boat)

Would consider a PF AP (although if I ever do get back with my face to face group then it means that's one less game I can play with them)

Preferably higher than 1st but nothing silly high level

Demanding, eh?  If any of your many and varied contacts have someone drop out of a game, care to let me know?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

@ Grufflehead: I'm going to need a 5th level cleric type in my Temple of Elemental Evil OMEGA game, if you are interested. The game has been running super slow that last couple months, mainly do to missing PCs and my own lack of free time, but I'm planning a relaunch here shortly. Would love to have you on board if you are interested.

You can check out th OOC thread HERE.. Please post there if you'd like the cleric spot.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 20, 2010)

Splendid - I'd be delighted . I'll have a scan of the thread and drop you a PM with some ideas.

Most kind, sir!


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 20, 2010)

double post


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Most kind, sir!




No worries at all. It helps me out, so I'm mostly being kind to myself. Just a warning that the game is going at a fairly slow pace, simply because I lack a lot of free time. With that said, it is coming up on its four-year anniversary, and I don't plan on ending it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2010)

I've got Abraxis' action - plan on posting it to side threads tonight. Jake, if you want to go ahead with Leaf's action, Abraxis simply moved up to the square just south of you.

[sblock=Rhun]You mentioned missing PCs (plural). You needing another character as well? No worries if not, but if you're recruiting . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

[sblock=Mowgli]I'm down a front-line fighter type as well, though if worse comes to worse the party can probably survive without him, since they had two...however, if you are interested, I'd love to have you join the game.

The current party composition is:

Paladin/Fighter (spiked chain)
Wizard (Storm Focus)
Wizard (Conjurer Focus)
Rogue

If you are up for playing, it might be worthwhile to have your PC and Grufflehead's be companions, so that it is easy to introduce both. As a matter of fact, it may work that we can have them sent by agents of Furyondy or Veluna to help the other PCs...[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2010)

My turn then ok heading to the thread now, oh and btw bought PF campaign guide is that the world we are in??? 

Goiing to use it to do more with my background.

Jake


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 20, 2010)

Rhun said:


> No worries at all. It helps me out, so I'm mostly being kind to myself. Just a warning that the game is going at a fairly slow pace, simply because I lack a lot of free time. With that said, it is coming up on its four-year anniversary, and I don't plan on ending it.




Just replied in the OOC thread. Is there a summary of chargen info easily locatable somewhere?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Just replied in the OOC thread. Is there a summary of chargen info easily locatable somewhere?




Just posted it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello, all. Been making some medical arrangements for myself and taking care of a sick child, so posting's been catch-as-catch-can. I'll be ready to move forward soon, though!

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Hello, all. Been making some medical arrangements for myself and taking care of a sick child, so posting's been catch-as-catch-can. I'll be ready to move forward soon, though!
> 
> Thanks for your patience!




No worries, Mike! Everything alright? Nothing serious?


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 22, 2010)

Aye, hope you're OK. You're more important than the game.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

With Caroline, it's just another sinus infection/strep throat.

I had an ear surgery done about six years ago - had my stapes replaced with a prosthetic. The prosthetic has slipped out of place for some reason and is pushing into my eardrum now, so I've lost all hearing in my right ear.

Not dangerous at all - more a _very_ frustrating inconvenience. It's really strange the things losing your hearing in one ear does to your ability to pick out conversation from background noise.

I do need to have the surgery redone before the nerves start to deteriorate through lack of stimulation and the loss becomes permanent, though, so I've been making arrangements to have the surgery redone, shuffling records from Little Rock to J'boro, etc.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I do need to have the surgery redone before the nerves start to deteriorate through lack of stimulation and the loss becomes permanent, though, so I've been making arrangements to have the surgery redone, shuffling records from Little Rock to J'boro, etc.




I'm glad to hear it is nothing serious. Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 23, 2010)

wishing you and yours well Mike. Don't worry the real game doesn't start till when August? We have nohing but time LOL 

Jake


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> wishing you and yours well Mike. Don't worry the real game doesn't start till when August? We have nohing but time LOL




Can the real game start before we finish this adventure?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 23, 2010)

I think things are about to get exciting . . . Maybe a little _too_ exciting!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I think things are about to get exciting . . . Maybe a little _too_ exciting!




It scares me when you are excited AND use the devil face.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 26, 2010)

At least he didn't do the evil laugh, Muhahahahaha!! LOL

Hey Mowgli is the highlighted word a misprint??



> Perfect - thanks!
> 
> Now you can see nothing in all adjacent squares instead of just in the square you occupy.




I light a torch and now I see nothing?? strange indeeed. 

Jake


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a misguided attempt at humor. You see everything there is to see up to five feet away - it just happens that there's nothing to see.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 26, 2010)

Scared me  I thought I was in some kind of magical darkness and I was now just discovering it. Oh ok I get it now HAHAHAHA!!! 


Jake


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Scared me  I thought I was in some kind of magical darkness and I was now just discovering it. Oh ok I get it now HAHAHAHA!!!




Stupid fog and darkness!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 1, 2010)

It's been awhile since I posted an update, but I just got one up. Lerissa's turn to act.


----------



## mleibrock (May 4, 2010)

May the 4th be with you.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> May the 4th be with you.




Groan...


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> May the 4th be with you.




Hoping that means you updated LOL 

Cinco de Mayo tomorrow?/ Nes pa??

HM


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Hoping that means you updated LOL
> 
> Cinco de Mayo tomorrow?/ Nes pa??





Margaritas at Lone Star Taqueria! Yum.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2010)

Sorry for the delays - May is jam packed with soccer games, birthdays, anniversaries, Mother's Day, and end of school activities. I'm hoping to get an update done this evening.

(I have Mustapha's action - just trying to figure out how it will play out).


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2010)

No problems Mike hope you are having RL fun to go along with the virtual kind. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2010)

You know I can use every break I can get these days.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2010)

Been awhile since I got an update up - I just posted one.

Just so everyone knows where we are in the initiative order, Abraxis is up.


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2010)

Everything ok on my end I need a few bi-weekly games just now so I can get some stuff rolling. 

So it is all good on this end btw, when did you say the real adventure starts? Will this be over by then?

HM


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry for the delay on my part...I was out of town over the holiday, and it took me much longer to get caught back up on RL stuff than I expected. I'll get a post up for Abraxis shortly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2010)

OK, trying to get things moving along - sorry I've been so slow to post up these past few weeks!

It's been awhile so in case you've forgotten lol you're working with a fellow named Yargos to try and prevent a long dead group of conspirators called the Black Echelon from following through on their hundreds of years old plan to conquer the city of Absalom. In return, Yargos has promised to turn the Black Echelon code book over to the Pathfinder Society.

Currently, you are trying to prevent BE agents from poisoning one of the city's major granaries. Three of you are milling about inside the granary, engaging one of the operatives (you've killed one already). One has gone outside to try and find a quicker way to explore the area.

I've been playing with Photoshop a little and found a slightly better way to do the fog/darkness combination - extending your vision a little farther but making it 'fuzzy' around the edges. To me it looks a little better, and a little more like what I imagine you'd be seeing.

Mustapha is up at the moment; I'll try to get my butt in gear and pick up the pace again!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

Pace is good for me and current internet problems.  Questions is all this we are doing now has no bearing on the adventure you are planning for in Aug? this is just to give us a name so to speak.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah. A name, some history together, get the role playing started. There's likely to be a little loot involved as well, so you might have the resources to pick up some equipment before you start the 'Main Course.'

With the pace, I basically want to be moving fast enough no one loses interest. I'll try to keep fairly regular updates and reminders posted so we remember what's going on (which can be difficult with the slow pace of EW).


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2010)

A slowish pace certainly suits me fine right now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2010)

Just need Abraxis to finish his action and we'll carry on.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2010)

mowgli said:


> just need abraxis to finish his action and we'll carry on.




updated!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome! I'll get a post out to Leaf tonight so he can kick this skinny skeleton's bony butt! Or maybe not . . .


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2010)

That's a not don't the have DR/bludgeoning ??? I will need to find a back up weapon.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2010)

It's not quite that bad, but not good enough to help Leaf - their DR is 5/Slashing or Bludgeoning.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2010)

Leaf's _got_ a backup weapon - a pretty cool one, though the damage potential isn't as good as his trident.

Wooden Fists (6x/day). He won't provoke AoOs, and he'll do 1d3+(½Lvl) Lethal damage. So 1d3+1 with the fists vs. 2d6-3 (No Minimum) with the Trident.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah I took that domain so I could throw the trident and still have a weapon and also for those "You are all captured and all your weapons are takin." 

LOL not all 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Wooden Fists (6x/day). He won't provoke AoOs, and he'll do 1d3+(½Lvl) Lethal damage. So 1d3+1 with the fists vs. 2d6-3 (No Minimum) with the Trident.




3.5 average versus 4 average. Not much difference.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2010)

Rhun said:


> 3.5 average versus 4 average. Not much difference.




Right. Assuming he hits with both, the main difference is that with the fists he's guaranteed two points of damage whereas if he rolls poorly (a 1 and a 2 on the dice or worse) he'll do none with the trident. Good thing these guys are wimps!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2010)

*Considering a House Rule*

Springing from discussion in another game thread, I'm considering adding a house rule regarding Detect Magic. I wanted some feedback from my players before I jump in, as it does affect players in both of my current games.

It was suggested that unlimited Detect Magic takes something away from the game - specifically, the whole "wait until we've got a pile of loot and then cast one big detect magic on all of it to separate the wheat from the chaff" thing. Now, I've got no problem with this, actually. You're gonna find out anyway, and this particular 'flavor' aspect just seems to get cumbersome to me.

However, it started me thinking about the utility of Detect Magic for locating potential magic traps - spend a few rounds in any given area, locate all the sources of magic, any that look likely for traps you 'take measures' on, rinse and repeat.

WalkingDad suggested that Detect Magic could be house ruled into a 'sense,' requiring a Perception check to actually detect the magical emanations of items that were purposely hidden. So a magic sword in the middle of an armory wouldn't require a check - it's just sitting there and no effort was made to disguise it. But the caster who trapped that door with the fireball plainly didn't want it noticed before it went off, so that one would require a Perception check to notice.

Assuming the person detecting the magic spent the time to determine aura strength, I'd make the DC to find the magic traps easier the stronger the spell on the trap (harder to hide a Fireball spell than it is to hide a Magic Missile).

If I went this route I'd also remove the 'cone' area on the spell; anything one could perceive with one's other senses could also be perceived with the Detect Magic.

Anyone have any thoughts about this? Throwing up of arms in protest, or enthusiastic endorsement? Just don't care one way or the other?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2010)

That is one way of going about it, I think giving an unlimited number of uses in anything potential for character abuse. 

But then again after a caster casts everything they had it is nice for them to still be useful I think Detect Magic is one of those that should either go back to LVL 1 with a small increrase of spells per day. Or be allotted like with the duskblade, So many times based on high stat, then a higher caster wouild have it on hand all the time while a lower lvl one would have to watch what he spends them on.

HM


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 25, 2010)

*Hmmm*

OK, first...let me say, I never play magic users because it all really sucks so I am pretty much just throwing out my opinion but don't really care since it doesn't affect me and never will.

I am a little confused... is this because it's a "magical" trap? Trap being the prominent word, and traps being a perception check? If you go with your idea, it should at lest be a passive perception check. If you are a magic user type maybe you get two checks (or chances to see the trap - a magical check and a trap check).


That said, part of the "fun" happens when our characters kick butt or are very useful. We are "Heros" after all and this feels like an attempt to limit us. I know you are very much by the book when it comes to things we want to do and I kinda feel if it's written to have unlimited detect magic spells then there is a reason they decided to do it that way. I know for me nothing is more stifling than to come up with a really unique idea merely to have to squashed because it's not addressed in the rules (not that this case has anything to do with that - I guess I'm just saying it's not the players against the DM. I sometimes get the feeling you are upset when we tear through bad guys? I know you've said you feel someone should come close to dying in a fight or it's not a good fight. I don't know about the others but I don't feel that way. My favorite fights are when the party works well as a team and kicks the crap out of a bad guy and we are emerge unscratched - or nearly so.

I'm not saying I don't want challenges, as they are great character builders (figuratively and literally), but I'd like to stick with what's written in the player's guide - if we go by the book, everyone (DM and players) knows what to expect and knows how to get around certain things to bring realism into play.

As I prefaced, I don't really care either way but if we go with your change, you might shoot Pazio an e-mail about the reason you are deviating from the rules and see what they come back with?

Hope this came across they way I intended, It's late and I'm pretty tired but I did want to weigh in. If it sounds short, please excuse, it's not intended that way.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2010)

So, I looked at the discussion - good points Mike and Jake, thanks for the input! - and did some more reading and thinking.

I found some other info that might shine some light on the writers' intentions here:

_Detect Snares and Pits_ is a first level Druid/Ranger spell that detects 'simple' traps, and specifies that it's useless for detecting anything other than a basic snare, deadfall, potentially collapsing wall etc. It _will_ detect magical traps, but only of the types mentioned above (the _Snare_ spell was mentioned specifically).

So I'm thinking that if a _first_ level spell _intended_ to detect traps and _only_ available to two classes allows detection only of a limited sort of mundane _or_ magical traps, a _zero_ level spell that is much more general and available to every casting class probably isn't supposed to detect whatever magical traps are in the area.

So, from this point forward the ruling is this:


Rather than forcing the caster to specify each time he faces a different direction with his 'cone,' Detect Magic will be considered a '360' Sense. This is the only part of my ruling that directly goes against the RAW, but it cuts down on the most cumbersome aspect of the spell (especially in PbP) and on the opportunities for me to screw with you guys if I'm having a bad day ("You didn't specifically state you were facing North by Northwest, so the magic never showed up!")
Detect Magic will _not_ automatically detect magical traps - trap detecting is a 'specialty skill' of the Rogue class and one of their primary contributions to the party, so we're gonna let them shine in this area.
Using Detect Magic _will_ grant a +2 'favorable conditions' bonus to the caster's Perception check to detect magical traps.

This seems to me to strike the best balance between 'autodetect' and 'worthless for detecting,' and takes into account the fact that Perception checks for detecting magical traps are specified in the rules as written, while detecting them with Detect Magic is not.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 26, 2010)

I like it it great job Mowgli. Do you have a place for your houserules?? maybe in your signature with a link to a thread. I seem to recall others, lik ethe move through allies square.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I like it it great job Mowgli. Do you have a place for your houserules?? maybe in your signature with a link to a thread. I seem to recall others, like the move through allies square.
> 
> HM




Yep - My house rules can be found in the 'Mowgli's RPG Repository' link in my sig.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds vey fair.  I like it too.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds fair to me as well.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 28, 2010)

Chiming in late (been away for most of the last week for one reason or another) to say I have no problem with the proposed houserule.

I have been of the opinion that Detect Magic, combined with making it 'at will', is, if not exactly too 'powerful', something that takes away some potential challenges that could be thrown at the PCs in game. The traps issue is a particular point that has been raised in a few places, and another one that grates badly on me is that by RAW, DM will also detect Invisibility - despite the fact that there is a spell specifically for that, and it's Level 2.

As an alternative suggestion, as the intent of WD's suggestion was to make it a sense, then you could just take the spell out of the equation completely and make it a class ability for wizards (plus any of the other arcane casters you feel it is appropriate for). Justify it by saying that wizards are the ones who recognise the workings of magic, and as such can attune themselves to the 'arcane flow' - I've been reading the Dresden Files books lately so that's maybe where the idea came from!

Mechanically, it would work in an analagous way to Dispel Magic ie D20 + level (you could throw in INT mod as well), rather than a Perception (skill) check, and as it's a 'sense' then range modifiers would apply. Unlike Dispel, you could take 20 on the check, but it would take as long as taking 20 on a Perception check, so might not be practical if you are in a hurry. Success on a check would indicate the general location of the source in much the same way as a Listen check gives the location of a sound. A further Spellcraft check could then be used to identify the school of magic.

Doing it like this would also allow it to fit with Mowgli's 'passive' perception system - a sort of wizardly spider sense - which might also help get away from the problems of 'well you didn't say you were looking over there' or the character missing something because they didn't happen to have the spell up at exactly the right moment.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2010)

Some good ideas in there, but a little too far outside RAW for me. I'll leave it as a spell. However you bring up a good point about the Invisibility. I'll expand the house rule to include any case where there's a higher level 'Detect' spell that covers the thing trying to be detected. So in the case of Invisibility, just as in the case of traps, Detect Magic will not detect it directly but will give the +2 Favorable Conditions bonus to the caster's attempts to detect the invisible thing.

Of course, what's good for the goose . . . enemies will also not be able to use Detect Magic to locate invisible PCs.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2010)

It would make sense that an invisibility spell would be invisible to a detect magic anyway. And I really think that is how is was meant to be. I don't think detect magic was ever intended as being a "catch all' to detect magic traps and invisibility and whatever else. Just like I think a lot of people take advantage of the paladin's "detect evil" ability, you know?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 8, 2010)

OK - the fight (at least the part of it that has you guys not able to see more than 5' away ) is over.

I kind of enjoyed doing it that way, though I'll admit it did have some drawbacks as well. From a GM's perspective it made me think about the combat in ways that I typically don't, and it brought a different 'feel' to the table. Though it took a little longer in real time, I'm not sure how much that was due to the way we ran it and how much was due to my sometimes lagging in response times. My hope is that the combat felt different to you all as well, that some sense of isolation was communicated to you and that it helped you identify with your characters - whether they were feeling frustration, anxiety, or whatever else. My concern is that that same isolation may have made the combat seem overly long.

Feedback from the crew? Was the experiment worth the effort? Fun/Not Fun/Indifferent? Any other comments?

Regardless, if you want to file your side threads away in a 'Retired' folder somewhere I don't think we'll be using them much in the foreseeable future. Don't delete your subscriptions, though, as I can see them coming in handy for all sorts of things on down the line. We might have another situation where you can't see each other in a fight - one or more of you might be invisible or your fight might span two or three different rooms or areas. Also, in both of the other APs I'm running there are times 'between' adventures that are left largely up to the GM - I've got the freedom to reduce the time to nothing, or to say 'a year passes, what do you want to accomplish?' If 'Serpents Skull' has similar situations I could see moving on with the AP, but using the side threads to take care of individual business that may have occurred during the 'time off.'


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 8, 2010)

From my perspective, as the 'baby' of the group when it comes to pbp, I found it very entertaining and thought it worked very well. The maps were excellent, I didn't find the slow pace too much of an issue, and having made a conscious effort not to snoop on other people, it did lead to an isolated feel until we latterly got back into a group again. And it just goes to show how much of a leveller environmental conditions are in 3.5/D20/PF. There were about 3 occasions where the first thing I thought of doing was neutered by either the fog, the silence or both - I imagine it could be overused but I don't know why more scenario writers don't employ devices like that to shake things up a little. 

Now we're back together again, it will be nice to push on as a group; we're almost having to get to know each other all over again! I've gained a valuable insight into my own character's capabilities (how much it is going to change with the imminent release of the APG we'll find out soon...), so by the time we actually start the AP proper I'll already be quite comfortable with him, rather than A N Other level 1 PC just starting out.

So overall, a success IMO, and thanks to Mowgli for putting in the work to make it happen.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2010)

I also felt the isolation effect, espcially when I couldn't see anyone for a few rounds. And it made me want to have Leaf figure out if he can "do it" alone. 

And even when we were together near the end not being able to tell if there was another enemy in the darkness I couldn't see attacking someone, or how many were left. Made me wonder at what to do. So all in all it was a very good experience for me very close to realism as RP can get. 

I would like to go back and read everyones threads if that is ok. I especially want to see what the reactions were to the channel energy. Unless they could see me they wouldn't know where it was coming from.

Can you put all the links here or in the first post or what not.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2010)

Abraxis Hellis
Leaf
Lerissa
Mustapha bin-Hanif

I don't think there were reactions to the Channel; I read that as you either affect undead or living, not both at the same time. Since your channel wasn't affecting them I didn't even think about whether they would feel it or not . . .

Regardless, you're welcome to look through the threads. If you see anything I missed or should have done differently let me know - I might even remember it the next time the situation comes up!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Just read the PoPP seperate threads and I didn't see anything about the channel energy. Is it one of those invisible energies?

And if you wanted pink for Lerissa it is the last square in the first row. 

Mustapha's thread was a busy one and I don't want to meta game but he should go back over it to review what his character saw.

And sorry I didn't answer Lerissa Leaf would have had he heard her but at that time he was in the silence radius. 

All an all a fun experiment.

HM


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 14, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Just read the PoPP seperate threads and I didn't see anything about the channel energy. Is it one of those invisible energies?
> 
> And if you wanted pink for Lerissa it is the last square in the first row.
> 
> ...




Smart Ass!  Lerissa doesn't really think of herself as a female so I'm sure she wouldn't appreciate quoting her in pink.

The lack of response was frustrating to me personally so I know Lerissa would have also been.  So agreed, the experiment worked at least on most levels.  "silence radius" reminds me of an old American TV show called Get Smart.  They had a cone of silence.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2010)

holyman said:


> just read the popp seperate threads and i didn't see anything about the channel energy. Is it one of those invisible energies?






mowgli said:


> i don't think there were reactions to the channel; i read that as you either affect undead or living, not both at the same time. Since your channel wasn't affecting them i didn't even think about whether they would feel it or not . . .




Odd - for some reason ENWorld isn't doing capital letters right now . . . or it wasn't when I quoted these and tried to put in a big smiley face!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Smart Ass! Lerissa doesn't really think of herself as a female so I'm sure she wouldn't appreciate quoting her in pink.
> 
> The lack of response was frustrating to me personally so I know Lerissa would have also been. So agreed, the experiment worked at least on most levels. "silence radius" reminds me of an old American TV show called Get Smart. They had a cone of silence.




 Thought you had used pink and Mike couldn't find it. 

As long as you didn't take it personally then we are all good now the question is how did Lerissa take it. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Odd - for some reason ENWorld isn't doing capital letters right now . . . or it wasn't when I quoted these and tried to put in a big smiley face!




ENWorld has been having an issue with some caps for a while now. And it seems to be fairly random on what it decides to "uncapitalize." Not sure what's up with that.

Again, sorry for the slow posting all. Work has been beating me like a red-headed halfling! I really, really hope that everything levels out soon. 

And to Mowgli & Gruffles: I still hope to get my Omega game going again soon, so thanks for your patience in bearing with me there. With that said, I think we are going to be down to just the two of you, Strahd...and maybe (MAYBE) IVV. It may actually prove more useful to start a different game. Any thoughts?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2010)

If it is 3.5 I have characters I'm waiting to try out. So if you need a least another player I will step forward. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> If it is 3.5 I have characters I'm waiting to try out. So if you need a least another player I will step forward.
> 
> HM





I'll let you know HM. It depends on how many of my players are still around.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2010)

NP hope they all are still around and willing to kick Evil Temple butt, 

Always here if needed. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 25, 2010)

To Mike:

I recently decided to start doing more DMing than playing here at EnWorld. I wrote my intentions in another thread here in Talking the Talk and in that post I listed some of the games I was looking to start.

One was the new Serpent's Skull AP from paizo. But I was informed that that particular AP was the same one we were waiting to come out to play with this group. So in others words I goofed big time. 

I order the game and everything, guess I'm lucky I didn't set up a subscription. But when it arrives I will be wrapping it in a magazine bag and throwing it in my old modules box till we are far enough ahead in are AP to pull it out and run.

So a heads up that I will not be dropping this I just thought we were playing a game called Pelligrew's Pinnace at the time.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry about the confusion, HM! I had the idea for Parnham Pelligrew about the same time I read the blurb on Serpent's Skull, and the two kind of merged into one.

VERY glad you're not dropping Pelligrew's Pinnace! It would be awesome to do a game running an entire AP (and maybe longer?) with the original group.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 25, 2010)

Malcolm PM'd me to let me know he's likely to be out of touch for a few days - maybe a week. We may or may not need Mustapha's skill set for this next encounter, depending on how you guys proceed. It's possible he'll find an internet connection/computer but if not and we need Mustapha's skills I'll take care of it.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm about, just staying overly busy with RL.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 29, 2010)

*out of town*

I will be unable to post until Tues or wed night.  Headed to Mexico!  Yay!  If you can get by without Lerissa, please do, otherwise...Mike please take care of her.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2010)

Enjoy yourself! With the crappy Internet access I've had and Malcolm being out as well Ihaven't moved the game forward.

On the bright side, I've got the splatbook for the Mwangi Expanse and the first installment of the AP in hand so I'm starting the prep work for the 'real' game (though I'm loving what we're doing now too).

Also have the official release of the Advanced Players Guide, so once you're finished with the current adventure we'll be updating characters to the official versions.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 29, 2010)

If we wouldn't have upgraded to 4.0, we'd still have our jailbreaks and have Internet anywhere we want.  Freaking apple!

Waiting in airport now and very excited.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2010)

mowgli said:


> on the bright side, i've got the splatbook for the mwangi expanse and the first installment of the ap in hand so i'm starting the prep work for the 'real' game (though i'm loving what we're doing now too).
> 
> Also have the official release of the advanced players guide, so once you're finished with the current adventure we'll be updating characters to the official versions.




yay!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> I will be unable to post until Tues or wed night.  Headed to Mexico!  Yay!  If you can get by without Lerissa, please do, otherwise...Mike please take care of her.





Have fun!!! Be safe!!! I hear Mexican jail sucks!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2010)

Glad you only heard they suck and don't know from experience, be safe Mike (he is the other Mike right?)

Oh and what is this official version I kind of like being a cleric/ranger 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Glad you only heard they suck and don't know from experience, be safe Mike (he is the other Mike right?)
> 
> Oh and what is this official version I kind of like being a cleric/ranger
> 
> HM




No worries - we'll still be playing Gestalt characters. But gh and Lucky have APG classes as one of their Gestalts, and with the release of the APG those classes are now available in their final versions so there'll be some (hopefully) minor changes to them.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Glad you only heard they suck and don't know from experience, be safe Mike (he is the other Mike right?)




I'll probably find out when I'm down in Cancun in October.


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 1, 2010)

Will one of you guys remind me when (if) we get a minute - yes, literally 1 minute - of peace, to make up my second spell concoction of the day. 10 rounds would have taken me out of the game while we were in the fog, but at some point I'd like to mix up something useful in case we run into more trouble.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome back, Malcolm!


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks mate. Nice to be back among friends. Went home as much to recover as anything but got a bit of a shock when I found out how frail my dad was. I know he'd been sick for a few weeks but this was him looking much better (according to mum) and he still looked...old. She must have had a real struggle taking care of him before that, so I felt like I had to do everything I could when I was there, and truth be told, didn't really want to leave. But I've not been in work now for nearly 2 weeks, so given we're about to have the squeeze put on us bigtime, I need to show face 

Looking forward to getting back into some gaming to take my mind off things.

BTW, see I've joined the Community Supporter club? Thought it was time I put up seeing as this is really my go to site now for gaming, and given all the enjoyment I get out of the pbps, a few quid is not much to pay - especially considering how much I used to spend on a gym membership I never used!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dad. It's weird how that works - seems like one day they're invincible and the next all too mortal.

I did note your new status. Welcome to the club!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok who is the face man in this group?? 

It's not Leaf he's a watcher and listener. He has a +0 Diplomacy and a +9 Sense Motive.

HM


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 4, 2010)

*Me too*



HolyMan said:


> Ok who is the face man in this group??
> 
> It's not Leaf he's a watcher and listener. He has a +0 Diplomacy and a +9 Sense Motive.
> 
> HM




Lerissa is similar...0 diplomacy, 7 bluff, 8 sense motive, intimidate 10.  She is much better one on one or back a bit listening and deciphering what is really being said.


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 4, 2010)

I had a nice long post eaten due to the motherboard crash  I'll try again once I get a moment or two


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2010)

Mustapha is definitely 'Faceman.' I'm thinking Lerissa is 'BA Barakas,' and I guess that leaves Leaf and Abraxis to duke it out over who is 'Howling Mad' Murdock and who is 'Hannibal.'


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

I guess Leaf could be "Howling Mad" but watch out for the big pitch fork if he does get angry.

Abraxis has a more caculated and the plan man feel so far.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Abraxis has a more caculated and the plan man feel so far.




And he can serve as kind of a back-up "face" man...he has +7 diplomacy. So maybe he can start throwing out some "aid another" attempts.


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry Rhun, I'm not trying to 'hog' the diplomat role with Mustapha - Abraxis is as likely to be able to say the right thing as he is, and in the right situation is probably better given his physical appearance. 

I know sometimes you are pretty busy so I just went ahead and started the ball rolling but feel free to chime in/take over depending on how the conversation goes.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Sorry Rhun, I'm not trying to 'hog' the diplomat role with Mustapha - Abraxis is as likely to be able to say the right thing as he is, and in the right situation is probably better given his physical appearance.
> 
> I know sometimes you are pretty busy so I just went ahead and started the ball rolling but feel free to chime in/take over depending on how the conversation goes.





No worries at all my friend! I know I've been a bit quiet lately, so please continue to move the game along. I'll bust in as best I'm able.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2010)

*Lots of Stuff Here - Read Slowly and Don't Get Overwhelmed *

OK, a few announcements/ideas:

First, thanks to all of you for keeping up the quality of the role play in the game. I'm lovin' it! Mustapha's turning out to be a great Bard/Alchemist with his stories and bombs, Jake's working in some really cool 'quirks' that are making his background come alive for me, and Abraxis and Lerissa have an awesome 'Angel/Devil' thing going that is working well. Kudos to you guys for coming up with a deep, rich adventuring party!

Ryan has accepted the invitation to join the game. He's reading over the OP stuff and the threads, and should be working on a character concept. You guys remember how much of a pain in the butt I am about this, so you know it'll be a while before he's up and running. I'll work his character in during the intro to 'Souls for Smuggler's Shiv.'

Lerissa and Mustapha both have classes from the Advanced Player's Guide as part of their characters - they'll need to be updated to the official rules. Feel free to do that now if you wish, but I'm not gonna worry about it until we start the Adventure Path proper. If either of you needs any help with conversion let me know.

With the release of the Advanced Player's Guide there are LOTS of new options and toys to play around with - and they're all fair game for you from this point forward.

Retroactively, there are only a couple of changes I'm comfortable with at this point. *Don't feel like you have to make these changes! I love the characters you guys have come up with just as they are. But I also understand the desire to play with new toys.* The new options are designed to be balanced with those from the Core Rules, so you're not missing out if you choose to keep your characters as they are.


Core Class Archetypes: Each of you has at least one Core Class as half of your Gestalt make-up. The APG introduces 'archetypes' - slightly more specialized versions of the core classes that substitute out some of the class features. If there's an archetype for either or both of your core classes that you believe suits your character concept better than the base version, you may substitute it. 
Cleric Subdomains: Again, slightly more focused areas within the major domains for clerics (these take the place of the Archetypes for Clerics). Jake, if you want to substitute a subdomain for either or both of your current domains that will be fine, but you need to stay within your original choices - 'Decay' & 'Growth' would be your options for 'Plant,' and 'Ice' & 'Ocean' for 'Water.'
Sorcerer Bloodlines: Instead of Archetypes, Sorcerer's get new bloodline options. Matthew, it seems to me like it would be hard to change out your Sorcerer bloodline and still keep his basic concept intact but you may have a different opinion. While I'd prefer you kept Celestial as I think it's a great fit I'm quite willing to be convinced if you want to make a change.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all. Just dropping by to subscribe to this thread. I'll be looking over the site today and hopefully coming up with a concept soon(ish). I just downloaded the Player's Guide for the AP and will look over that as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I just downloaded the Player's Guide for the AP and will look over that as well.




Thanks for reminding me! You guys are welcome to download said Player's Guide as well. It's free on the Paizo website, and will have good information to help you 'get into' the AP.

However, much of it will not be useful to you as you'll all have reason to be on the ship (Pelligrew will be sending the original four on a mission for the Pathfinders).


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2010)

Quick question, are you (and should I?) members of the Pathfinder Society?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Quick question, are you (and should I?) members of the Pathfinder Society?




I am, but there's no requirement for you to join for this game as it's not an organized play game.

The Pathfinder Society is two things. For players it's Paizo's organization for organized play. For characters, it's an organization whose function is the collecting and cataloguing of information and artifacts.

So for this game, the Society is strictly the latter - an in-game role playing tool.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2010)

Ocean? hmm... I have never liked the fact that Leaf could shoot icicles LOL I will look into it.

And welcome aboard Ryan, (should I have waited till we were on the ship to say welcome aboard??)

HM


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I am, but there's no requirement for you to join for this game as it's not an organized play game.
> 
> The Pathfinder Society is two things. For players it's Paizo's organization for organized play. For characters, it's an organization whose function is the collecting and cataloguing of information and artifacts.
> 
> So for this game, the Society is strictly the latter - an in-game role playing tool.




Ah....yes I meant the in-game version. Are the PC's a part of this group? If so, should my PC as well?

I'm already a virtual-card carrying member of the PF Society....I am Pathfinder #18493

Edit: Forgot to ask as well, you roll stats right Mowgli? Just want to make sure.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey there, Ryan! Welcome.

And Mowgli, I will keep the Celestial bloodline, as it seems to be the best fit for Abraxis.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2010)

And how do we have four Gestalt PCs, and not a single one of them able to open locks?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2010)

Ha! That's funny. I saw that when I was perusing the sheets. I do have an idea forming for a Summoner//Rogue, but I need to spend a bit more time with the PF wiki over the weekend. Current thoughts are a Cheliaxian-born PC, the eidolan manifesting as a devilish-focused aspect. The rogue would be for cover as he travels to other lands less open to devil worship/pacts.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Ah....yes I meant the in-game version. Are the PC's a part of this group? If so, should my PC as well?
> 
> I'm already a virtual-card carrying member of the PF Society....I am Pathfinder #18493
> 
> Edit: Forgot to ask as well, you roll stats right Mowgli? Just want to make sure.




Your PC will also be a member of the Pathfinder Society - I'm already working on his relationship with Parnham Pelligrew and the way his Pathfinder duties will bring him into contact with the rest of the gang.

I do roll stats, but use an odd method - more details once you've decided for certain on a class.



Rhun said:


> Hey there, Ryan! Welcome.
> 
> And Mowgli, I will keep the Celestial bloodline, as it seems to be the best fit for Abraxis.




Excellent. Abraxis actually has two core classes, so feel free to look at the archetypes for Paladins as well. I'm not sure if they'll be up on the SRD/PRD or not.

For everyone: The players guide might be useful if you're thinking of reworking your core class(es) to archetypes.



renau1g said:


> Ha! That's funny. I saw that when I was perusing the sheets. I do have an idea forming for a Summoner//Rogue, but I need to spend a bit more time with the PF wiki over the weekend. Current thoughts are a Cheliaxian-born PC, the eidolan manifesting as a devilish-focused aspect. The rogue would be for cover as he travels to other lands less open to devil worship/pacts.




As always, I strongly encourage (require?) everyone to play a character that _can_ work as part of the group.

Part of the process needs to be some discussion amongst the players about the personalities/etc. of their characters, so that there's an understanding that even if they're . . . um, difficult . . . at first there's a plan for moving toward being easier to get along with.

That's a long intro to say: unless it's handled carefully a devil worshiping Chelaxian (especially one who apparently summons a devil as a confidant/servant) will cause more waves than we can handle. Not saying you can't do it! Just strongly encouraging every one to chime in on the dialogue about it . . .


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2010)

No problem, I was just batting ideas around. I'm still looking through the AP Player's Guide. It's weird, but Amazon doesn't have the Advanced playes guide until Aug. 24... sigh.... I have access to the beta/playtest rules until then at least.  I do like the summoner though. I was also thinking of teaming it up with the Barbarian as sort of witch-doctor of the tribe, the eidolon would represent the tribe's totemic animal. The Varisian Shoanti seem a good fit.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 6, 2010)

Yea... Ryan, 

Mikey really doesn't let us do anything we want as far as characters go.  He likes a bit more control.  It takes some getting used to (not sure I'll ever be fully accepting of his requirements) but it's the price of playing in his game.  I'd say bug the heck out of him with e-mails!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Yea... Ryan,
> 
> Mikey really doesn't let us do anything we want as far as characters go.  He likes a bit more control.  It takes some getting used to (not sure I'll ever be fully accepting of his requirements) but it's the price of playing in his game.  I'd say bug the heck out of him with e-mails!




Hey, now! I'm starting to feel a little defensive!  (Sort of)

So in my defense )):

Everyone has the class, race and alignment they wanted to play, more hit points than first level characters in about any other game, and stats at _least_ up to 'Standard Fantasy' point buy standards (in some cases significantly better). In cases where the stats aren't at 'High Fantasy' levels, there are extra skill points and in some cases feats. And I've just finished saying that as long as the _group_ discusses it and comes to an agreement Ryan could play a devil worshiping/summoning character in a party with a Paladin . . .

I'm really not sure how my requirements are any more stringent than in other games . . .

Maybe it's just that I spell it out in plain language from the start?


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 7, 2010)

renau1g said:


> It's weird, but Amazon doesn't have the Advanced playes guide until Aug. 24




Sounds like the same ETA I got for mine over here. I've got it on pre-order but I was so keen to see it, I bought the pdf yesterday anyway. I'm just hoping their print run is sufficient on the APG; I made the listake of ordering the Core rules from Amazon but because it sold out so quickly I don't think Amazon ever got the 1st printing so I had to wait months for a re-stock...



mleibrock said:


> Yea... Ryan,
> 
> Mikey really doesn't let us do anything we want as far as characters go.  He likes a bit more control.




I'll step in and defend him on this one. His last post was actually as a result of a PM I sent him. I was expressing some, shall we say *reservations* about possible character choices (admittedly based off Ryan's post in the OC forum which could well have just been random musings). 

For Ryan's benefit: we went through one of the longest pre-game discussions about PCs I've been involved in getting this set up both here and on the game forum over at Obsidian Portal. When Mike L pitched his initial concept I was very unhappy with it - so much so that I changed my own character because I just wasn't prepared to tie myself down to a paladin with what he was proposing. After a bit of give and take, he shifted his alignment and presented a very good case for how Lerissa was going to develop over time.

Fast forward to a new PC entering. I'm not putting words into Rhun's mouth but I told GM Mike in fairly robust language that with a paladin and another LG character in the group, a 'Chelaxian devil worshipper' with an Eidolon that looked like a devil wasn't on, period. Sorry if that sounds a bit uppity, but really, there is just no way Mustapha would contemplate having somebody like that with us, and I'd hope Abraxis felt the same way. So better to get it out now, than just sit by, let Ryan waste time statting something up, and letting it fester and potentially cause the game to fall apart.

The alternative suggestion of the Summoner/Barbarian sounds interesting and I'd be interested in seeing more if that's something you want to look into further.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd also rather know up front that a PC I'm thinking of introducing would cause conflict with the others and lead to trouble either now or down the road. It was just some random musings though based on the info I was reading on that nation. Joining after chargen is done for the other four PC's I do want to make sure I take you into account. I wasn't sure if a paladin of knowledge would necessarily be against devils, hence why I posted here


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2010)

I actually LOVE Cheliax - brilliant the way they've decided that because devils in general and Asmodeus in particular are lawful, the worship of other gods (even Chaotic Good ones) is legal. Just don't be a demon worshiper there! And of course, both Sarenrae and Asmodeus were part of the group (major players in it) that banded together to imprison Rovagug . . .

The pregen characters for one of the APs (I can't remember which one right off hand) actually include a Neutral Evil rogue and a Paladin - with back stories that allow them to adventure together.

However, something a little less in direct conflict with the existing party might be better in this case.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2010)

In a face-to-face game it might be fun, the interactions could be cool, but yeah over the interwebs here it might be better. 

So, I think I'm pretty sure of Barbarian//Summoner.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 7, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Hey, now! I'm starting to feel a little defensive!  (Sort of)
> 
> So in my defense )):
> 
> ...




Mikey,

We didn't really get to pick ANY alignment we wanted.  ALSO, you are right in that we got to pick our race and class but it was BEFORE we had stats.  So in a lot of ways, it limits us tremendously.  Extras like feats and skill points are nice but it doesn't help us like good stats or tailoring a character around the stats.  I understand your way of thinking and what you want to do, but for me who doesn't play many games, it just feels very limiting - rather than unique.  I feel very stifled.  I like the idea of Lerissa and the thought of her growing to trust people through this avenue.  I don't really know why this all bothers me so much, but it really does.  Even more so in this game than A Merc's life - Probably because I'm playing a more congenial character there.  

I think it might be a good idea for me to pull her when we find an opportune time and it will keep the party from being too powerful and it will allow me to possibly play her at another time.  I also don't really have or want to devote the time to changing her with the new rules or learning more rules - I'm learning I'm not near as into it online as face to face.

I'm not upset, and hope you understand, it's just a difference in opinion in this case and it's tugging at me enough that I think I would enjoy it less and less as we progress.

Sorry, all.  Hope you guys don't think I'm crappy for bailing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2010)

Obviously I don't want you to drop the game, but I also don't want you to continue on purely out of a sense of obligation. I've sensed that this game hasn't been as much fun for you as Legacy of Fire, and we've talked about that. Bottom line is that it's supposed to be fun, and if it's not then it becomes a chore to keep it up - and I've been getting that 'chore' vibe from you for awhile now .

It's definitely not an 'easy come, easy go' kind of thing because you bring a lot to the game and I like having you here, but I won't have any hard feelings if you drop. I've still got Tsadok in Legacy of Fire, and Radoon in Scotley's Island Empire game. And I'm thinking that sharing out two or three Society Scenarios between the two of us at LakeCon will be awesome!

So if you need to exit I totally understand. Probably the best time will be after this adventure and before we start the Serpent's Skull AP proper.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2010)

Whew that was a lot to read at 2:30 in the morning. I vote we have less posting time on days I'm at work. LOL 

Sorry to see you go Mike,  Lerrisa's character development was one of the things I hoped to watch as the game carried on. I hope we get a chance to game agian after we finish this little side trek.

Jake


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, that's a bit of a bummer to put it mildly. Didn't realise you felt like that Mike; hope me being a pain in the butt early on didn't contribute to your feeling of being stifled. I'd also be sorry to see you go - I can get a game with most of the these reprobates  elsewhere, but as you're on here less, then it might be a while til our paths cross again.

I've dropped out of games I just didn't feel comfortable with so I can relate to your POV - sounds like you've made your decision, but I hope you wake up today and have a change of heart.

Thanks for being part of the best pbp game I've played in so far.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2010)

So I'll keep this post as my rough draft of the PC for now

Background of Auron:

I was born as middle child to Chief Baram of Shiikirri-Quah (The Hawk Clan) of the Shoanti of Varisia. I have an older brother, Col, and a younger sister, Leah, whom I love dearly, my mother die giving birth to her, a dangerous omen amongst my people and so I have taken it upon myself to protect here. Like many of my brethren, I displayed a talent for tapping into the spirits of the tribe's totemic spirit, the Hawk, although mine developed at the age of thirteen. In my case the beast manifested itself in a more humanoid form, quite a rarity I was told for the tribe. This brought much attention to me from the elders. Unfortunately for Col, he never developed the "gift", as we call it, and this seemed to drive a wedge between us. He was strong and athletic, a seeming perfect leader for our people, next in line to take over when father passed, but there was whispers amongst the people that the spirits seemed to favor me, so perhaps the tradition of firstborn taking over the title of chief should be ignored. I never really considered this as Col, four years older, always seemed so strong and wise, far more suited to the task than me, but these rumors did nothing to improve our relationship, it seemed to drive him further away. He spent more and more time with the hunters and the time that we did spend together was strained. I noticed that Leah was the most affected by this split, she was always so quiet, she spoke little, just stared with those eyes, those beautiful, large eyes. She turned even more into herself. Our father was mostly silent on the issue, having many things to deal with, foremost being the dealings with the Chelaxians to the south. Our tribe was tasked with any diplomacy with those others. 

As the years wore on, I continued to develop my talents for the calling of aid from the spirit world, now I had developed some minor abilities to call upon aid from the slithering snake, the noble eagle, and the loyal dog. My strongest connection was still to our totem spirit though. I was also trained in combat, both with the spear, the hammer, and the bow. I always excelled with the bow, my movements were always more coordinated than others of the tribe. It was around my 23rd birthday that my father took ill, no calls for aide from the spirits were answered as our bone shaman, Chupon, tried to cure whatever affliction it was that ran through his veins. As my father lay ill in his tent, Chupon began calling out Leah, saying that this new disease must have been brought about by her, she was the one born under the bad sign and this disease fought all efforts to cure it. Naturally, Leah was silent, her large eyes filled with tears. With Col away on a hunt, I stepped in and calmed the old man down, he likely meant no harm, but there was no point in letting that kind of talk spread through the tribe. Chupon stared daggers at me as I told him any threats against Leah were also against me and we could let the spirits judge. The soothsayer left, knowing that there was no way to win this argument and I assured Leah that I would not allow the bone shaman near her. A tearful nod was all I received in response as I hugged her close.

As my father's condition failed to improve, the whispers started again about the next clan leader, coinciding with Col's return. Anger burned on his face as he demanded to know why I didn't rush out to find him when the illness took hold. I told him know wasn't the time for blame, we had to attend to the Chief. He moved past me and entered the tent, speaking in low voices with our father and as he exited the tent he stormed past me and went to the bone shaman's refuge without saying a word. The Chief beckoned me inside and I sat next to him. He told me that Col would not be chief when he passed, that he wanted me to take over and that Col had went to pass on the proclamation to the shaman to announce after he died. His father, the chief, didn't last the night.

The next day, the body was buried in a cairn according to our customs and that evening a feast was held in Baram's honor, culminating in the announcement of the next leader. This occasion was quite the celebration as the excitement had built a fever pitch, with the relatively unknown decision at hand, all clansmen were eager to hear the news. As the meal progressed, Col avoided my eye contact and when I spoke to him, he pretended the din of the hastily constructed hall was too much too hear me. After Chupon read the list of our father's deeds, to the delight of our tribe as he had been a great leader, the hour was at hand to call out the new leader. I was surprised to feel butterflies in my stomach as I proudly stood, ready to receive the symbol of leadership, the silver hawk medallion passed down through generations. Chupon's announcement nearly sent me to the floor as he announced Col as the new Chief, proclaimed by Baram last night on his death bed. I looked to my brother who had a smile on his face, and stood amongst the cheering clansmen as he looked over at me and winked. I spoke up and announced that our former chief had named me as his successor last night, not Col, as he determined it was the spirit's choice. This silenced the room, but Col's face was of fury. The bone shaman held up his hands to prevent the now polarized men from making any rash decisions, especially as much mead had been drank that night. Chupon announced he'd consult the spirits and determine the truth of the situation. 

The next morning, the soothsayer came out and proclaimed that I was to be made chief if, and only if, I could complete a task to prove my worth to the tribe. Our first tribal leader, Shea, who had wielded an enchanted spear, known as Obelisk, one that was effective even against the evils that walked the earth during the Age of Darkness, it was rumored to have been given to Shea by the spirits. The head of which was a rather large piece of obsidian, a piece of the heavens that fell to earth. It was lost after that time and many a young members of the clans had looked for it and not one had even come upon a trace of it. My face dropped as I knew it was a fool's errand, but I was also honor-bound to undertake the task, as if the spirits had truly willed it, I could not turn them down as the punishment was death. My brother gave me another wink as I traveled to my tent to gather my gear and prepare to leave, when Leah came in, her eyes again tear-stained and red-rimmed. I tried to explain that I had no other choice, but as she stared at me I knew that I was leaving her alone with Chupon and she was terrified. Before I left, I managed to contact a member of Shundar-Quah and they agreed to take Leah with them as part of their goal to unite the clans under the excuse that she would be able to help represent our clan there. Col didn't object, seeming more interested in celebrating his new position and didn't say and goodbyes as I left the village for the last time. I had little to go on, but I knew that the answers didn't lie with my own people else someone would have acquired it by now. 

I traveled to the nearest Varisian settlement and there began my search for the information. After months and months of nothing but dead-ends, I came upon the first potentially helpful piece of information. I found out that there is a group of explorers that are known as Pathfinders. They publish a record of their explorations in something called the Chronicles. I found my way to Magnimar, and put myself forward to join this group, hoping they may have the information I need to complete my quest. I completed the initial test and became an Initiate, but was crushed to learn that I could not become a full member for three years. Luckily, I was able to convince the deans (of Magic, Swords, and Lore) to take the Confirmation after only eighteen months. I succeeded on this final test and was named a full Pathfinder. I was informed that a ship was leaving shortly out of the port here and heading to the Mwangi Expanse, a land that may hold secrets that may lead me to the Obelisk. I have taken to writing this journal with the help of a gnome, Gelik Aberwhinge, who got on board with me in Magnimar and we have had quite some time together on this months long journey. I currently stare out of the sea and wait for what is next...

[sblock=Stats]
STR 14, DEX 18, CON 14, INT 10, WIS 14, CHA 14 [/sblock]

[sblock=Traits]
General - Armor Expert - Auron spent much of his life wearing the traditional hide armor of his people. 
Campaign - Boarded in Varisia - seems pretty self-explanatory.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Potential Image of PC]







or 







 [/sblock]

[sblock=Potential Eidolon]















[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lerissa*



grufflehead said:


> Well, that's a bit of a bummer to put it mildly. Didn't realise you felt like that Mike; hope me being a pain in the butt early on didn't contribute to your feeling of being stifled. I'd also be sorry to see you go - I can get a game with most of the these reprobates  elsewhere, but as you're on here less, then it might be a while til our paths cross again.
> 
> I've dropped out of games I just didn't feel comfortable with so I can relate to your POV - sounds like you've made your decision, but I hope you wake up today and have a change of heart.
> 
> Thanks for being part of the best pbp game I've played in so far.




Nothing to do with any of you.  Thanks for the kind words and we'll see how it goes, maybe as things pick up a bit I'll get more attached and not want to pull out , we'll have to see.  FOr now, I'll just keep playing until we come to a good decision point.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey Mike I like the whole Rogue's Guild has a bunch of chest they can't open because _their _standard skill set wouldn't work on them. Nice little puzzle/RP encounter as we all discuss a course of action.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

Are we allowed to go out with the chest? The only skill I can think of with the Holed Safe is swim. Taking it out into the Puddles and seeing if it will fill up with water and push the compartment open.

Not many skills Leaf can use untrained thinking acrobatics for the dial lock.

If they let Leaf take a swim he will at +4.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

They won't let you take the chest out of the room or submerge it - filling it with water might ruin whatever's inside.

(Check the original description again - something you're missing).


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 10, 2010)

Where are you gettingthe ten holes description?  I must be missing something somewhere.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought he was refering to the stylized writing in the very first description.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Where are you gettingthe ten holes description?  I must be missing something somewhere.






HolyMan said:


> I thought he was refering to the stylized writing in the very first description.
> 
> HM




Safe #5 has some sort of stylized writing around it, and 10 small holes around it as well (IC Post 214).


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2010)

Hopefully Abraxis figured it out, though with the invisiblecastle luck I've been having, I doubt he can open it.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2010)

And I can't believe how much stuff I keep missing out on because of my limited time lately. It takes forever to read through pages of posts! LOL.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2010)

[sblock]Trying a spoiler in a different thread.[/sblock]

Spoilers aren't working for me - ignore the one in this thread (I'm trying to track down the problem).


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2010)

They will not open for me either


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2010)

I've posted a thread over in meta about an hour ago, we'll see if any of the mods or Morrus looks at it soon-ish.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2010)

No sblocks for me either I had to quote posts to see what they say.

seems they have something new under the avatars--

Mentioned: 0 post(s)
Tagged: 0 post(s)

Probably screwed something up while they were "improving" the place.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2010)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - now you're tagged or mentioned or something


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2010)

@renau1g Yes I was shocked when it said mentioned 1 post(s) all of the sudden.

I thought "Who is talking about me?"

How do we tag someone because I want to say "Tag, Your it!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I've posted a thread over in meta about an hour ago, we'll see if any of the mods or Morrus looks at it soon-ish.




Probably not REAL soon, as it was about 1:20 AM at Morrus' place when you posted this.   Although one of the other mods is probably closer to our time zone.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2010)

Gweh?

Who summons me to this thread? I'm not in this game.

...er...am I?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 16, 2010)

Indeed, I have been summoned too. I banish thee, HolyMan, to the Realm of Shadow!!!!!

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh so that's what that little button does LOL 

Why would you tag a thread I don't get it?

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 16, 2010)

fee fi fo fum ! I too have ben summoned here without necessity!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry Mike I hit the tag all friends button so that means about 37 more people got tagged. Totally my fault for being dumb (and well liked ).

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry Mike I hit the tag all friends button so that means about 37 more people got tagged. Totally my fault for being dumb (and well liked ).
> 
> HM






HolyMan said:


> Oh so that's what that little button does LOL
> 
> Why would you tag a thread I don't get it?
> 
> HM




OK, what little button! 
I want to tag!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2010)

No WD you are it!  

HM


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry Mike I hit the tag all friends button so that means about 37 more people got tagged. Totally my fault for being dumb (and well liked ).
> 
> HM




And here I thought I had missed out on another page of stuff that I actually have to read...what a pleasant surprise that it is all random posts.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 17, 2010)

*puzzle boxes*

Mike,

Do any of us have a possibility to open any of these other than breaking them?

To group:  I guess we can try and roll all our skills that might relate and see if anything pops up.  Lerissa is pretty much done with her skill checks.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2010)

I would think that Acrobatics would be the one to use on the devil headed box.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Mike,
> 
> Do any of us have a possibility to open any of these other than breaking them?
> 
> To group:  I guess we can try and roll all our skills that might relate and see if anything pops up.  Lerissa is pretty much done with her skill checks.




It's interesting to me that you tried Disable Device on the music box (which would not have been an obvious choice to me) but not on the box that's specifically been compared to a combination safe . . . 

With the blank box there's something that seems obvious to me that you've not tried, but it MIGHT seem obvious to me because I know the 'trick.' (I can't remember for sure, but I THINK it's something only Abraxis can do).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2010)

Lerissa can do it as well. Hang on while I check Leaf.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2010)

While any of you could open the blank box, only Abraxis and Lerissa are able to provide the information that would make it possible.

(I'm giving you this info only because you've already met Torch's requirements anyway, of course ).


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2010)

Well I am at a total loss so Leaf is as well.  I am all for moving on unless you wish this to draw out. Or are we in a hurry to finish this so we can get into the AP soon. I am slightly confessed so Leaf is as well. 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Well I am at a total loss so Leaf is as well.  I am all for moving on unless you wish this to draw out. Or are we in a hurry to finish this so we can get into the AP soon. I am slightly confessed so Leaf is as well.
> 
> HM




Move on or not is up to the group. I'm having a blast w/ the role play so if y'all want to get the last box I'm fine with that. Mikey's got the bit in his teeth now do he's not likely to give up 

However if this is too frustrating or boring I'm good with moving on as well.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2010)

I find the lock puzzle interesting. Just disappointed I missed out on helping with the first couple of boxes!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2010)

We ready to move on?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2010)

I am


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

I am also. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2010)

Ready.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2010)

Unless there are any objections I'll go ahead and move the group to the encounter with Nessian, placing you in a position to survey the area before planning the engagement.

I'll try to get the post up tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2010)

That sounds like a great plan, Mike! We are definitely going to want to look for a weak spot in the defenses, if the place is as heavily fortified as Torch made it sound.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 26, 2010)

Also have no problems with this plan but please fill in the details of the time it took to get there.  Just curious.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Also have no problems with this plan but please fill in the details of the time it took to get there.  Just curious.




Yes, that could be important. Also, time of day when we get there...if it is dark, that may be of some help to us.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2010)

Think I got everything but the time of day - it's the wee hours of the AM, and still dark.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Think I got everything but the time of day - it's the wee hours of the AM, and still dark.




Thanks, Mike!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2010)

OK I have finally digested my APG, it wasn't as tastey as I was led to believe.

I have found alot of kool things for my WotBS campagin (Can you say Disruptive Spell/Bane against a party with four casters in it?) And I'm looking to see if a Spell Like Ability can be used through Spectral Hand. So any thoughts on that let me know.

But for this game and Leaf in general I see very little.  Let me take this in order and see what you think.

*First Core classes:*
*Cleric*
I am thinking with the trident/net combo and the background where he was always in the water he would take the Ocean subdomain. I don't like the "power" but would take it just to get _water walking_ so no more slouchy boots  And I don't see him ever firing off icicles like Sub-Zero.

And Growth looks nice over plants but not sure I wish to give up a weapon that will always be there just in case. For growing big, but man what damage that trident would do then LOL. 

*Ranger* - I don't see anything that fits the oceanic theme I'm feeling for Leaf. So just be normal and getting a favored terrian-water and Hunter's Bond (to his companions). If we get to the higher levels he gets things like woodland stride and camouflage so that makes me thing that when we are in the main adventure he may get an affinity for the jungles we are in. 

*Feats:* Don't see anything for goliath's but maybe one or two at most are ok. But he gets alot of combat feats based on his combat style so I might just take the basics. I have been looking at extra channel and channeling smite.

*Equipment:* wish Leaf had a better DEX because a boomerang would round out his exotic weapons look. nothing there really

*Spells:* First need to know if you are allowing them. The ones I really think fit aren't clerical but I will work with what there is some are pretty cool for something different. And I get _slipstream_ from the domain, maybe Leaf should get a surf board.

*Prestige Classes:* Again are we allowed this or just stay gesalt which is good enough for me.

*Magical Items: *ok I want one of these and one of those and...

Ok that is my take so I guess after all that I am asking what changes you will allow us before the real game begins. Sorry for the rant. Just the book didn't live up to the hype for me.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2010)

My stance for this game (for all of my games other than LPF and PFS) is that if it's published by Paizo, for Pathfinder, it's in play. The only exception to this so far is that I'm not going to use the Feats and Magic Items that are written specifically for the Hero Points. I am using the Hero Points themselves, though. You can find my rules for them in the 'House Rules' section of the OP site.

This includes any of the Golarion specific setting books as well, so if you're character is from Katapesh he or she could take levels in a prestige class that's specific to that country, for example.

(Remember that my rules for Gestalt Classes are a little different from what you'll find on the d20SRD site. I treat the two classes you choose for your Gestalt as a single class, so when you level up you can take a level in your 'Gestalt Class,' thus gaining the benefits of a level in each of the classes classes in your Gestalt, or you can 'multiclass,' taking a level in any other classes available to your character (including Prestige Classes). Does that make sense to everyone? So when it's time to level up, Leaf could become a 2nd level Gestalt Cleric-Ranger, or he could become a 1st level Gestalt Cleric-Ranger/1st level Rogue. Does that make sense?)

If you want to take an sub-domain (Jake only, as these are specifically limited to Clerics) or an alternate class build once this little 'intro' is over that works fine for me. If you don't that's cool as well, as I think there's lots to try out even in the core rules.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2010)

I understand your gestalt rules (and I kiped them for my Gods game btw, thank u). I may take a few levels in druid for those water spells then not sure.

How does that play out in terms of power level vs adventure? You going to add encounters or up monster HP to help with balance? If it all is in play but that little bit then I need to think on what I wish to do. How much time do we have before the first AP advemture?

HM


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> How much time do we have before the first AP advemture?
> 
> HM




Indeed


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2010)

One way or another you're about to finish up Silent Tide - this is the last fight. Then you've just got to get the code book and stop the complete destruction of Absalom by the hordes of centuries old undead. 

Not sure what I'll need to do in terms of relative power levels yet. If there's any error it'll be you guys on the strong end for sure.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm... is Absalom key to the upcoming adventure path?? I thought it took place on an island??

What if we were to fail and the undead attacked and we escaped the city on a boat?? That would be a great tie in. And not succeeding this first "job" would make Leaf twice as determined in the future.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2010)

Absalom is 'The City at the Center of the World!' It's key to everything that happens around the Inner Sea .

Succeed or fail is up to you (and the dice, of course). Absalom has become a home away from home for all of you, and in that way it is truly a key to everything that happens after . . . but the AP proper takes place primarily in the Mwangi Expanse and it's environs, so escaping the city as it burns is a possibility!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 5, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> What if we were to fail and the undead attacked and we escaped the city on a boat?? That would be a great tie in. And not succeeding this first "job" would make Leaf twice as determined in the future.
> 
> HM




Sounds like the ending to one of the scenes in Left 4 Dead 2... zombies are coming and you escape on a riverboat as they swarm the area. Awesome game, one of my favorites to blow off some steam.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2010)

Just an FYI...I'm still weighing the decision of spell casting Paladin vrs. non-spell casting Warrior of the Holy Light. I'm around, and have read up on the info...just busy of late.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know, Rhun.

IC Update tomorrow AM.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2010)

Mike, assuming we play through the game until its end...what level range are we looking at reaching?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2010)

I like that assumption!

You guys should be level 16 by the time you start the last installment, likely level 18 by the time you wrap it all up.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2010)

Confirming Critical Miss roll for Leaf.

CCM = confirmed uh oh! 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2010)

*New Text Tags*

        *GM:*  Plainly, I like the new 'GM' tag.     

 I _think_ I like the speech/thought tag but I could see it becoming a distraction - feel free to use it or not as you wish. I'd still prefer speech in quotes and thoughts in italics. 









*OOC:*


Please don't use the OOC tag in the IC thread - I think it overshadows the IC stuff, which is what should be prevalent in that thread . . .


----------



## renau1g (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree. I will likely still use the old formating scheme. This new one is a bit too distracting for my tastes


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2010)

*GM:*  This could be handy.     

 I think that I also prefer speech in quotes and thoughts in italics. 









*OOC:*


This would definitely overshadow the IC stuff.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't like it as well maybe will use it to kid around with but not for the games. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2010)

I hear that HM. I probably won't use any of them much. Too set in my ways.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2010)

Mike, I can't tell who is who from the pics.  I can't enlarge the thubmnail enough.  I also do not know how far the grease extends or why there is a red circle around something south of the party.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

Rhun said:


> I hear that HM. I probably won't use any of them much. Too set in my ways.




What about using these dice? I wish we could sblock them they really stand out to much for me.

(The red circle is the wounded puppy.)

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Mike, I can't tell who is who from the pics.  I can't enlarge the thubmnail enough.  I also do not know how far the grease extends or why there is a red circle around something south of the party.




Yeah, I'm not really happy with my map this time around, but I can't figure out what's wrong or how to fix it. For some reason if I make it large enough to be really clear the tokens are illegible. Doesn't look like folks will be moving too much from this point on, though, so I think we'll be OK.

 Nessian is right in front of the door. Lerissa is the only one adjacent to him. Abraxis is just to Lerissa's SW - he has a reach weapon so he can still attack. Leaf is to Abraxis' W. And as HM said, the red circle is the token for Marrow Chomper the Wounded Watchdog.

Looking over the IC thread it looks like Nessian, Abraxis and Leaf have all acted since Lerissa did, so she's up!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2010)

not a fan of the huge boxes for the dice. I won't be using the roller.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2010)

I asked Morrus if there is a way to sblock them automatically so they might look like this -

[sblock=Rolls]
Dice Roll
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





+5
1d20 + 5
*longsword vs orc*​
25​

Dice Roll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+3
1d8 + 3
*damage*​
4​

[/sblock]

But couldn't we set up rollers thread for everyone and then just use links?

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2010)

I also don't like the huge dice boxes. And if we're gonna set up threads for rollers and then link to them, I'd just as soon keep using Invisible Castle.

So, I'm thinking for my games that's the way we'll go.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 15, 2010)

It will b useful when ivosible castle goes down but luckily that hasn't happened for some time.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2010)

Good point Mike L, the odd times IC goes down it's a PITA, but CoCo roller is a good alternative as well.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2010)

IC works for me. But as stated, the dice roller would be handy if IC drops.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 23, 2010)

Just the wrapping up to do now. Do you guys want to RP it, or shall I do a summary?

In the case of a 'summary judgement' I'll need to know Leaf's intentions regarding Marrow Chomper. I set it up so he could become part of the group and work his way into being Leaf's animal companion, but don't feel bound by that if you wanted something different for an AC.

(If you like the wolf stats better, I have no problem with putting a wolf in dog's clothing when you get to 4th level).

If anyone wants to make changes to your character now would be the time to start taking care of that. I'll allow you to change anything but your race/class/background. None of you will be eligible for the alternate racial characteristics as you're all playing custom races but the class archetypes for your core classes are available, as are the new feats/spells/etc. from the APG.

If you don't want to make changes that's perfectly fine!

Mike, have you come to a decision regarding whether or not you're going to continue? Whether we wrap this through RP or by summary it'll be a pretty natural time to take care of Lerissa's departure if that's what you decide. Malcomb's let me know he'll not be coming back so I've got to handle Mustapha's departure regardless.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2010)

I was thinking about Chomper and decide Leaf will find an orphange and see if they will take her in. Kids love dogs. He will also give them a donation once I know my exact funds. We didn't get paid for this adventure but there must be something in this pyramid worth selling.

Note: Will not be going the aniaml companion route, these characters and there double classes should be alright. But then you never know if I run into a cool creature in the jungle Leaf may just change his mind. 

Also I belive a summary will be enough and then maybe a send off for those characters leaving, back at the tavern we all started in. Prehaps finish that tea. 

I will finish Leaf's changes (subdomains, feat?) not sure but probably just the domains.

Great game everyone and I can't wait for the next chapter in Leaf's career.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Sep 24, 2010)

I look forward to joining as well. Fare thee well grufflehead.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2010)

renau1g said:


> I look forward to joining as well. Fare thee well grufflehead.




What he said!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I will finish Leaf's changes (subdomains, feat?) not sure but probably just the domains.




Don't forget about his 'Skirmisher' archetype for the Ranger class!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2010)

I didn't forget but that doesn't "kick-in" till 5th lvl. 

And in pbp that translates to a year or more from now.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2010)

At least we gain levels in Mowgli's games... I can't tell you how many games have died before that point...


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2010)

Then I must be a little lucky I have had 3 characters lvl up just this past week. But I know what you mean I have had more than three not make it past the first combat.

HM


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey all!

Mike, sorry about the late post.  A summary wrap up will be fine with me too and I think I'm gonna continue playing Lerrisa, I've warmed up to her some now that she's become more useful to the party.  I'm gonna look over the fighter archetypes today and let you know if anything pops out at me.


----------



## grufflehead (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the game everyone. Glad to hear Mike L is sticking with it; means with a straight swap in of renau1g's character for Mustapha you should be in good shape for the AP.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2010)

And thanks for playing in the game also. I liked Mustapha I hope we see him again even if it means only a cameo. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2010)

renau1g said:


> At least we gain levels in Mowgli's games... I can't tell you how many games have died before that point...




Red Hand of Doom, Fort Bellurion...I'm sure there are probably some others.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 28, 2010)

Touche, although I thought you _did_ gain a level in RHOD.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2010)

Of course, there's also 'Temple of Elemental Evil' . . . Meddyg is still waiting to make an _appearance_ in that one! 

(I would LOVE for you to take the extended break as an opportunity to convert that game to Pathfinder! Even more scrumptious!)


----------



## grufflehead (Sep 28, 2010)

I know I said I'd withdrawn from ToEE consideration AND was on a general downer with PF, but if you did start it up again as a PF game Rhun, I'd retract my retractions!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2010)

Or RttToEE as PF hmmm... uh-oh the wheels in HM's head are a turning. 

Watch out!!

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2010)

*Housekeeping*

*Now that we can 'streamline' the dice roller display, let's start using it!* (Instructions for streamlining are below in case you haven't found it on your own yet - PLEASE 'streamline' the display!).

*Instructions for 'Streamlining' the Dice Roller*

Click the 'Settings' link toward the top left.
Click the 'Edit Options' link in the left sidebar.
Scroll down to 'Thread Display Options.'
Click the 'Streamlined' radio button under 'Dice Roller Display.'

Easy Peasy!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not sure I like the little narrow box under all the posts but I guess I can get use to it.

Will have Leaf ready to go tonight, tomorrow latest ready to start the AP. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Touche, although I thought you _did_ gain a level in RHOD.




True enough.



grufflehead said:


> I know I said I'd withdrawn from ToEE consideration AND was on a general downer with PF, but if you did start it up again as a PF game Rhun, I'd retract my retractions!




I'll let you know if/when I get things restarted.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm making a slight change to the way we do initiative. This should smooth things out a bit and make combat move a little faster.

Surprise rounds work per RAW (Rules as Written). Initiative will be determined by taking the best roll of the party vs the best roll of their opponent. Actions will be taken in the order in which they are posted. This should help keep ret-conning posts to a minimum.

For Example:
_Lerissa rolls a 12, Leaf rolls a 15, and Abraxis an 18. The Chokers roll a 9, 10 and 16. The party would go first, but if Mike posts for Lerissa before Matthew posts for Abraxis, then Lerissa's action comes before Abraxis' in spite of the fact that Abraxis rolled better on his initiative.

This way you can post whenever you're ready rather than waiting for your initiative turn, which should speed up posting somewhat. And anyone who's posting can just look at the actions that come before theirs and choose their own actions accordingly, rather than having to go back and revise their actions if a party member with a higher initiative count posts after them and their actions invalidate something the lower initiative count did._

This system will favor the group with the highest number of people. That's fine with me, as 1) the party typically has more numbers than their opponents and 2) it only makes a difference in the first round (after that we alternate party/enemy anyway).

This rule is reflected in the House Rules/Game Play section of my OP site.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 12, 2010)

Good with me


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2010)

I like it for pbp, init and posting order being a bother. What will happen if someone takes Improved Init or the trait that gives you a +2 to your init. Should they really be charged a feat to possibly go last if they are having RL issues?

I mean although that really doesn't bug me(as I can possible post first all the time LOL) you will see some people in some games wishing they could go before others of the group. i.e. the guy with the bow but doesn't have Presice Shot yet 

My main problem as a DM, in pbp with init, is spell casters. They will dictate casting a spell although they know they go after the monsters move and then the area/effect is really screwed up. Like in FoF when WD wanted to cast Glitterdust but the striges went first and by the time it was his turn they were all over the party (those that were left anyway.)

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, posting order has potential to mess things up in PbP. Improved Initiative still really helps the party go first. 

This isn't a big deal for me. It may sacrifice too much for the sake of streamlining. If we do it for a few fights and folks feel like they're getting the short end of the stick we can change back.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 13, 2010)

Great point about spell casters.  Had not even thought of that.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm generally good with anything that makes PBP life simpler and easier.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm using the 'new' system in a combat in my LoF game now. After the first round (which is where it will make the most difference) I'm not sure I like it . . .

May have changed my mind by the time we get to a combat in Serpent's Skull.

BTW, I'm still working to get info into the OP site for Serpent's Skull, and struggling a little with the kick-off. The AP is written with the assumption that the group meets on the ship, so I've got to do a slight re-write to accomodate for that and a few other assumptions.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 14, 2010)

You've still got to meet 1 person  .... or the good ol' temp. amnesia


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2010)

And therein lies (part of) the problem. I'd like to just do a quick rundown of the others on the ship and jump right in, but I've gotta figure out how to get your character in there as well.

Would you mind if I threw something together from what  you've posted up on OP?

(Good morning, BTW).


----------



## renau1g (Oct 14, 2010)

I've got no problem with that, I figured that was how the best way to integrate into the adventure.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't see why he can't be on the ship for his own reasons and maybe even have a little side quest going on there. I'm sure we can RP a reason for him to join up with the group. 

I haven't looked at his character in OP but I bet he's a nice guy and would readily save someone's life just need to put one of us in danger LOL. Shouldn't be a problem seeing as how we are going to be shipwrecked and all.

HM


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 15, 2010)

Shipwrecked eh?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

Sure will be unless Lerissa took some ranks in Profession(sailor) I don't know about. Leaf's a good swimmer not a good sailor.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Oct 15, 2010)

mleibrock said:


> Shipwrecked eh?




Well, we _are_ taking a boat in a D&D game, it's either that or a kraken or kuo-toa's...  

Adventuring Rule #1 - never set foot on a boat or airship, they're the deadliest environs for PCs.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe the Pathfinders can hire Radoon.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Adventuring Rule #1 - never set foot on a boat or airship, they're the deadliest environs for PCs.





QFT! I've never had anything good happen in D&D when my PCs have boarded a boat.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

How about a weekly update Mike.

And is there anything we can do to help like at the wiki or what not. 

I do need to go back through the thread and get all that background for Leaf transfered. Well maybe I'm busy I scratch that idea of helping but still would like the update.

Jake


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry guys! Spent the last couple of weeks getting ready for the yearly get together at the lake, and spending this week catching up at work.

I'm still with you, and still have my grand plans.

I'll get both this game and the Legacy of Fire game going again really soon, I promise!

Jake, I know you've got a lot of irons in the fire with other games and such; I appreciate you sticking with this one.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

NP, hard for me to pass up a good game with good gamers 

Jake


----------



## renau1g (Oct 27, 2010)

Doesn't bother me too much Mowgli. As you are aware I'm pretty swamped and work is not going to be pleasant when I return next week after talking to my boss today.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Doesn't bother me too much Mowgli. As you are aware I'm pretty swamped and work is not going to be pleasant when I return next week after talking to my boss today.




Hope things mellow out for you, my friend.

I'm in the same boat; Work has me swamped, though I've got my fingers crossed...winter is usually our slow season, so I've got some hope things will calm down.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2010)

Allrighty, then! Started a new thread for the next chapter, and am ready (I hope) to kick it off.

The thread is here:

PoPP: Souls for Smuggler's Shiv

I know HM's using the 'Skirmisher' version of his Ranger class. Matthew, any decision yet on whether or not you'll be going with the 'Warrior of the Holy Light?'

Also, I've duplicated the kick-off post in the Adventurer's Log on OP. You should all be getting an e-mail regarding that update; would you be so kind as to let me know if you got it so I'll know that feature is working?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

No e-mail but I did see an invite to the repository. So there is a way to keep all your games in one place interesting.

Heading to the IC but no time for an official introduction will work on something tonight and be ready to go.

Jake


----------



## renau1g (Oct 31, 2010)

I got the email.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> No e-mail but I did see an invite to the repository. So there is a way to keep all your games in one place interesting.
> 
> Heading to the IC but no time for an official introduction will work on something tonight and be ready to go.
> 
> Jake




Thanks, Jake! It seems like the original e-mail I had for you has changed - is it possible you've not changed it in your OP account?

Also, the site's not really designed for the use I'm making of it in the Repository, but it seemed like an excellent adaptation especially once I started running another AP. This way I can put my house rules for both games in one spot and only have to make updates in that one place.

Also makes a good place to store all my characters (though I've been remiss in updating them recently).



renau1g said:


> I got the email.




Thanks, Ryan!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah I am trying to get all my "game email" to go to one account since starting the LPF. I will see about that change then. I need to go in and add the background I have added to Leaf by playing.

HM

_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I know HM's using the 'Skirmisher' version of his Ranger class. Matthew, any decision yet on whether or not you'll be going with the 'Warrior of the Holy Light?'




If it makes it easier, I'll go ahead and use the Warrior of the Holy Light. It looks like it makes up for losing the ability to cast spells...though that is something I'll have to just find out in practice.

I will post IC as soon as I can catch up and figure out what is going on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2010)

If you have misgivings about WotHL, it's really not that big a deal Rhun! Just means I'll need to find another way to enter him into HeroLab. If it won't work with what you originally had in mind for the character it's fine for you to stick with the spell-casting version.

(And I wasn't trying to pressure you one way or the other - just to let me know whichever way you wanted to go so I can start working to get him into HL).


----------



## renau1g (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll put my feet up until you're ready. feel free to PM/Mention me when Auron's ready for business


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok changed the email and saw that you have been very busy over at the OP site for this game. Cities and maps, npcs and the adventure log updated. Ok all of my 13 games are caught up and the few I play in now have slowed to a crawl so if you need anything that I can do (I have that first module around here somewhere but am still loathe to look at it). 

If you need any filler characters (sailors and such) or a few magic items transfered for copy pasting (or basic monsters for wandering encounters) I can help a little.

HM

_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Ok changed the email and saw that you have been very busy over at the OP site for this game. Cities and maps, npcs and the adventure log updated. Ok all of my 13 games are caught up and the few I play in now have slowed to a crawl so if you need anything that I can do (I have that first module around here somewhere but am still loathe to look at it).
> 
> If you need any filler characters (sailors and such) or a few magic items transfered for copy pasting (or basic monsters for wandering encounters) I can help a little.
> 
> ...




Definitely don't look at the module . . . lots of nifty surprises in there that would be spoiled all to heck if you do! I think I've got everything I need on the site for now - should be enough info to keep y'all busy for a while.

Some of the NPCs you'd know from the Pathfinder Academy, some you won't actually meet until you board the ship.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2010)

Thought so some if them looked pirateish LOL. No I think that module is in a shoe book somewhere with all my 4e modules. I flipped throuh it the first day but know nothing and like it that way. After we play it I'm thinking of bring it out and seeing about running a shipwreck in one of my HB campagins and will use as inspiration.

HM

_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a good one for that - some pretty cool new mechanics for 'roughing it' style survival post wreck.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2010)

How much cash did we receive for our previous exploits? I was trying to find it, but seem to be lacking in my search-fu.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2010)

I have you down for 100 GP each from Grandmaster Torch.

I try to keep everything in the 'Swag' link in my sig; if anyone has anything different let me know. In this case, I've already moved the Swag to the 'Distributed' list.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I have you down for 100 GP each from Grandmaster Torch.
> 
> I try to keep everything in the 'Swag' link in my sig; if anyone has anything different let me know. In this case, I've already moved the Swag to the 'Distributed' list.




Thanks! Just wanted to try to determine if Abraxis needs to buy anything.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2010)

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]: Not rushing you - I'm determined to stay in 'taking our time' mode with this game - just wondered if you've decided anything about Abraxis' shopping plans?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION]: Not rushing you - I'm determined to stay in 'taking our time' mode with this game - just wondered if you've decided anything about Abraxis' shopping plans?




No, I think he is good for now. Maybe some miscellaneous and mundane equipment, but nothing important. Nothing worth waiting on, anyway.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh wow then this is going to start? AWESOME! 

Meet you all in the IC. 

Jake


----------



## renau1g (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweet sassy molassy get out the checkbook and pay grandma for the rub down!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm sensing some small anticipation of the opening of this event . . . I guess I've waited long enough to let it build.  Hope I can make it live up to expectations!

Got the intro almost done, just haven't found a way I'm satisfied with to make a couple of things work. If I can get them to come together I'll have something up tomorrow (maybe tonight).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 25, 2010)

OK, I'm about to put up the first post for Souls for Smuggler's Shiv. In case you didn't get the e-mail, there's a new entry in the Adventurer's Log on Obsidian Portal. The other passengers you met aboard the Jenivere are also up over there. (Links below)

Aerys Mavato
Gelik Aberwhinge
Ishirou
Jask Derindi
Sasha Nevah

Additionally, there was a mysterious Varisian woman aboard. You caught only rare glimpses of her throughout the voyage, as she kept to her cabin almost exclusively. She did receive visits from Captain Kovack, and the rumor mill was rife with whisperings about her. She's the actual owner of the ship . . . she's Captain Kovack's wife (or mistress) . . . she's a Chelish agent . . .  The crew informed you helpfully that she claimed to be a scholar, but none of them actually believed that.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 25, 2010)

BTW, this is a somewhat unorthodox opening sequence. Until I address your character specifically, he/she will be unconscious and won't know what's going on or be able to take actions.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 25, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Until I address your character specifically, he/she will be unconscious and won't know what's going on or be able to take actions.




In the immortal words of Chris Griffin...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NefM2gVo9mw&feature=related]YouTube - Whaaat - Family Guy[/ame]

HM


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> BTW, this is a somewhat unorthodox opening sequence. Until I address your character specifically, he/she will be unconscious and won't know what's going on or be able to take actions.




Sorry for the delay in posting IC, but I'm rarely online on the weekends anymore. At any rate, posted!


----------



## renau1g (Nov 29, 2010)

Especially holiday ones


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2010)

Doubly so, LOL I think I only worked 30 hours this weekend do to being closed Thu but...

It felt like 50 hours  half of that from Black Friday alone.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> It felt like 50 hours  half of that from Black Friday alone.





If it makes you feel any better, I stood in line in single digit temperatures for two hours on Black Friday to save $1300 on a Washer & Dryer.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok sorry to say I will not be around for three weeks.

Noted here http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/297614-hm-rolled-1-save.html in case anyone missed it (Can't see how.)

I will be back and ready to play asap don't anyone get into to much trouble without me. Spells and all are posted right? If not I will edit that back in here.

Have fun while I'm gone. I will be back soon.

*EDIT:*
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20     AC: 14  AC(T): 11  AC(FF): 13  Init: -1

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             4     2     +2          
Ref:              1     2     -1          
Will:             5     2     +3          


  BAB: +1       CMB:+3     CMD: 12

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Trident                 +3        2d6+2          20/x2     Rng. 10', Brace
Dagger                  +3        1d6+3       19-20/x2     Rng. 10'
Net                     +0        ---              ---     Max Rng. 10', Touch Attack Entangles
Short bow               +0        1d6            20/x3     Rng. 60'   


Spells Available:
* 0 Level                * 1st Level
      * Guidance            * Sanctuary
      * Mending             * Detect Evil
      * Purify Food&Water   * Obscuring Mist (D)

Abilities:
Channel Energy (1d6): 3/3
Wooden Fist (1d? +3): 6/6
Surge (CMB +4): 6/6
```
[/sblock]

Jake


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2010)

Man, that sucks HM! No worries on this game . . . we're moving at glacial speeds! I'm planning to get a post up tomorrow AM, but you might actually be back before Leaf wakes up.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL just make Leaf go last and all will be well. 

HM


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2010)

FYI, HM, "Leaf" is NOT Leif.   (So there was no need to tag me about it)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2010)

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: Sorry, buddy. That was HM's doing; way back when they first introduced thread tags he was playing around and tagged all of his friends to this thread. Now he can't undo it . . .  Sort of a "Sorcerer's Apprentice" thing, I guess.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah sorry 

And I have about 50 friends LOL so some major tagging going on.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]Sort of a "Sorcerer's Apprentice" thing, I guess.




Which I'm sure Leif understands all too well.


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2010)

No comment, Rhun, *ahem*.  Very well, no need for any apologies, just flinging my 2 cents in where it isn't wanted.   I'll leave you lot to it, then.  Adieu!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2010)

How come you're a Gorilla Bear, and I'm a Trilloch? We've gone Fiend Folio!


----------



## renau1g (Dec 6, 2010)

Piratecat changed them all I'm...something


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Piratecat changed them all I'm...something




I'm pretty sure you're a severed vampiric female head that flies around and feeds on people in the night. I'm not positive, but I think that is what that is.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 31, 2010)

*Where Do We Go From Here?*

OK, this first installment of the Serpent's Skull AP is very 'sandboxy' - meaning that you have a lot of choices to make as a party in regards to the order in which you do things. This also means that I'll often be waiting for y'all to tell me what you're doing next.

Because it can be hard to hold on to a plot as far reaching as those in such a long adventure, I'll do some meta-gaming here and lay a few things out for you:

There are plot hooks and clues to the story arc scattered around the island, but it's up to you to go looking and find them.

The plot device that will get you those clues is the idea that you're supposed to figure out how to survive being stranded here and to figure out how to get off the island. Along the way you should begin piecing together clues about what happened aboard the Jenivere and who is responsible for your current predicament.

Surviving being stranded on a tropical island presents some distinct dangers: Disease, starvation and exposure to the elements all add to the usual assortment of deadly critters and encounters.

There are NPCs stranded with you, but for various reasons from their backgrounds they won't be taking much initiative here - they'll need some direction from you. On the other hand, they won't automatically be cooperative either. It's up to you to decide if you want to bully them, cajole them, blow 'em off and let them go their own way, etc.

Just be aware that the choices you make now regarding these NPCs will be reflected in how the story plays out further along in the AP.

All this will be tough for me to keep up with as well, so I'm asking you guys to help me keep the story straight. I'll do my best to keep good notes and keep the OP site updated, but if something I say seems to contradict earlier stuff please ask me about it - it may be that you simply don't know everything that's been going on, or it may be that I've completely forgotten what I said earlier and screwed up. 

Don't forget that I've given each of you a 'Notes' page in the OP to take your own notes as well - there's a link to each of them in the sidebar on the main Wiki page, directly under the link to each character sheet.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome about the Notes page I will certainly be using that. 

As you may be aware I have started the Age of Worms AP and can feel you on the" What happens in module one will not come into play till module seven?!" How am I going to remember any of what went on. LOL

I am going through most of the modules and removing what I think are "buff encounters" to keep the story and flow but not the extras they put in to make sure characters are the correct lvl when they get to the next part. 

I think you are doing that here to right. We aren't using XP but as we complete certain parts we will lvl up as the story unfolds. 

Oh and to keep the GP/lvl I will add extra gold here and there and move treasure from one encounter into another - just so you know.

So What do we do next you ask?

I say HAVE FUN!! 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 17, 2011)

Going to post up tonight. Been a little busy and wanted a good post. ANd I have a question.

The SOP is great I think I might use a you search high and low, because in pbp searching a 20 x 20 room could take 2-3 weeks 

are you saying that the SOP post is for us searching everywhere possible and the items are all that is salvageable?

I ask because my post will be heading back, if this is so. 

Jake


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2011)

No, the SOP only applies to cases where there are obvious clues and it would be time consuming to wait for each person to get to their computer and read the descriptive text then post up a roll and response.

In the current case, for example, you came aboard specifically to get supplies and to find clues about what might have happened. The supplies you found weren't hidden in any way, so a casual look about finds them. The body I judged would be intriguing enough that you'd give it an examination to find cause of death - so I went ahead and rolled heal checks rather than waiting.

For general exploration, I'll give you anything that's in a room or area _that you actually enter_ that you could get by taking 10 on a perception check, without you having to say or do anything. I'll leave it up to you to decide if there might be something in there that would be worth making a more thorough check of the room, and whether you have time (in game) to make that check.

The idea is to keep the pace up a little and save a little time, not to make you complacent.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

So I flipped through a copy of Gods and Magic while at Border's today and have now have it as a pdf. I would have bought it there as I am a firm believer in spending my money at the place I want to see in business, but I had a rude and unhelpful employee tell me they didn't know something and didn't even offer to find someone who could. I mean why are you wearing that ear piece thing than, just to tell dirty jokes to everyone when your not busy?

But I rant.

Two things I would like to use out of Gods and Magic (copy/pasting - maybe pdf was the way to go lol).

*Spell:*

Gozreh's Trident
School: evocation(electricity)
Level: Clr2, Drd2(Gozreh)

Casting: 
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Components: V, S, DF

Effect:
Range: 0ft.
Effect: trident-like beam
Duration: 1 minute/level
Saving Throw: none
Spell Resistance: yes

Description:
A 4-foot-long, blazing forked bolt of electricity springs forth from your hand. You wield this spear-like bolt as if it were a trident (you are proficient with the bolt). Attacks with Gozreh's trident are melee touch attacks. The bolt deals 1d8 points of electricity damage +1 point per two caster levels (maximum +10). Since the bolt is immaterial, your Strength modifier does not apply to the damage. A bolt can ignite combustible materials such as parchment, straw, dry sticks, and cloth.

*Magical Item:*

Windwave Kilt
Aura: faint transmutation; CL 5TH
Slot: belt; Price: 7,000gp; Weight 5lb.

Description:
This kilt is usually made of thick woven strips of sea-green and sky-blue cloth decorated with tiny pearls and bits of coral along the belt line; some instead are blue at the top and green along the bottom. When worn, you gain a +3 competence bonus on all Swim checks. When not worn, it floats on water like a dry log, automatically buoying upward any creature of 100 pounds or less and aiding in flotation for heavier creatures.

If Gozreh is your patron, once per day you may use gaseous form; in this form you do not breathe and you may enter water or other liquid, appearing as a slightly cloudy space within the water and able to swim at speed 10 feet. You may drink salt water as if it were fresh water.

Construction:
Requirements: Craft Wondrous Item, create water, gaseous form, levitate or water walk, creator must have 5 ranks in swim
Cost: 3,500gp, 280xp

Well all the underlining made that look weird so I got rid of what I could. Also I didn't know what I was going to do for Leaf's swim gear. I didn't want the medieval speedo...







But can Leaf have a non-magical kilt in his gear, pleeeeaaaaasssssseeeee.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes to the spell and kit (once you qualify for the spell, and if you find the kit as loot or for purchase, of course). I've pretty well opened up any official Paizo source. 

If you're talking about just a regular old cloth kilt, sure! No mechanical change there so no problem.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

Very awesome some crunch stuff to look forward to, and added to the great RPing. 

And thanks can't wait to go swimming. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Gozreh





Is that like Gozer the Gozarion? 

"Gozer the Traveler. He will come in one of the pre-chosen forms. During the rectification of the Vuldrini, the traveler came as a large and moving Torg! Then, during the third reconciliation of the last of the McKetrick supplicants, they chose a new form for him: that of a giant Slor! Many Shuvs and Zuuls knew what it was to be roasted in the depths of the Slor that day, I can tell you!" -  Louis, Ghostbusters


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 10, 2011)

Mike,

I want to give Jask's statement the attention it needs but it'll be tonight before I can do that.  I'm eager but time challenged right now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2011)

No problem! APs are a marathon, not a sprint . . .  There's a goldmine of role-play opportunities in this one because of the way it's written, and it seems like you guys are putting together a party that will add a ton of RP as well. Very exciting for me!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> No problem! APs are a marathon, not a sprint . . .  There's a goldmine of role-play opportunities in this one because of the way it's written, and it seems like you guys are putting together a party that will add a ton of RP as well. Very exciting for me!





I'm all for a moderately slow paced game. I'm getting back to where I have more free time than I have for the last year, but it still isn't as much as I'd like.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 10, 2011)

Rhun said:


> I'm all for a moderately slow paced game. I'm getting back to where I have more free time than I have for the last year, but it still isn't as much as I'd like.




Is there such a thing as "as much free time as we'd like?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Is there such a thing as "as much free time as we'd like?"




Unfortunately not. If we didn't have jobs, then we might have too much free time. But I've never been able to give it a try. LOL.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2011)

If I didn't have a job I wouldn't have a house... I guess there's free internet at the libraries *shrug*

Anyways, things are much better now. One thing that sucks about working in tax is that you are a slave to the deadlines. Client's don't care that their delays pushed you right up against that deadline, they're paying us very good money to do their returns and expect it done. This year was compounded by my time off in October which further squeezed my busiest time of year. 

Thanks for everyone's patience and not leaving poor Auron on the beach alone. Those crabs would've had a tasty snack.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Thanks for everyone's patience and not leaving poor Auron on the beach alone. Those crabs would've had a tasty snack




No worries, Ryan. We all know about deadlines!


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Hate to prolong my already delayed posting but I think we need a little OOC on watches. This way we don't need to worry about it again unless someone is unable to watch or such.

I was thinking of adding it to the each player "make a friend" and see what info as the game goes along we can learn.

So here's my tenative SOP for watches (and friends). Each watch 2.5 - 3 hours.

1st watch: Leaf, Jask, Gelix
2nd watch: Abraxis and Aerys
3rd watch: Auron and Sasha
4th watch: Lerissa and Ishirou

Not sure but is no one PC or NPC a wizard? NPC classes only listed for Jask so not sure. But once we figure this out I will post some questions to ask NPCs during my watch whoever it will be with.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm good with it.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2011)

That works for me.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 16, 2011)

Proposed watch list is perfect for Lerissa and Ish...

I have a friend coming to town today so I will not be posting much if any until next week.

Matt, heading boarding Friday.    Hopefully my back will hold up.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Matt, heading boarding Friday.    Hopefully my back will hold up.




Sweet, try to get some pics! We're supposed to get a foot of fresh powder tonight. My back is starting to feel normal again, so I may try to get up to the mountains here soon.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

Have a good time then.

Then I will work on my watch post as I speak to  Jask and Gelix will have it up this evening. That is if it's time to start watches are we done with the around the fire talk?

HM


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> 2nd watch: Abraxis and Aerys




Hey HM, I wanted to make sure I said thanks for setting it up so Abraxis is on watch with the half-elven hottie! :thumbsup:


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

Who is also a tight arse.  But I think the Aasimar could bring her around.

Good Luck!

HM


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Who is also a tight arse.  But I think the Aasimar could bring her around.
> 
> Good Luck!




It's definitely worth a shot.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Mike (DM)

I was looking at good ol' Leaf getting ready for the day and under my stats sblock I have Wooden Fist 1d?? And now I remember why. 

I wanted to ask if a goliaths natural attacks can be used one size category up for damage like they do for weapons? This would make Leaf's wooden fist 1d8 and I'm thinking I like that as I might start throwing the trident first round, summoning the fist and jumping into combat.

And I so wanted to take Detect Animals or Plants to go fishing with. For some reason I take the gestalt Cleric/Ranger and think of Leaf as a Druid. Oh well.

Jake


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2011)

After giving this one some thought I believe I've got to say no, based on the following reasoning:

You actually get to wield weapons that are one size category larger, you don't give weapons damage as though they were larger. Your trident is actually a large trident, not a medium trident that does large damage. When transformed, your fists aren't large fists, they're still medium.  However, when combined with an _Enlarge Person_ spell . . .


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

Gotcha' It is still 1d6 and thus not to bad as a secondary weapon. And the fluff will be cool. 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2011)

I was going to suggest a large spiked gauntlet, but damage would still be 1d6.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2011)

Still need a bit of RP for Lerissa and Auron with their chosen watch-mates. I'll get Gelik and Aerys' responses up this morning or this afternoon (probably in the next few minutes here before I go to work).

Also, a gentle reminder that you've not  yet gone through the Captain's Log and the other loot from the _Jenivere_ - that might be a good way to start your first full day on the Shiv.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 23, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Still need a bit of RP for Lerissa and Auron with their chosen watch-mates. I'll get Gelik and Aerys' responses up this morning or this afternoon (probably in the next few minutes here before I go to work).
> 
> Also, a gentle reminder that you've not  yet gone through the Captain's Log and the other loot from the _Jenivere_ - that might be a good way to start your first full day on the Shiv.




Mike,

It'll be a little later today before I can get a post up but I was gonna read through the captain's journal with Lerissa's watch companion hoping for a bonding opportunity.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2011)

A 23 for a Diplomacy roll, and she is still holding back? Man, what do these adventure designers expect from 1st level PCs?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

You sweet talker you  (told you she was a tight arse)

I rolled a 2 on my check LOL 

HM


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 23, 2011)

*checks*



Rhun said:


> A 23 for a Diplomacy roll, and she is still holding back? Man, what do these adventure designers expect from 1st level PCs?




Matt,

It's probably similar to the module I read through where the target numbers for the checks were fairly low it requires several successful checks.  Makes sense that we'd have to win over their trust several times.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, the ladies play hard to get  


I got an 8 FWIW...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Matt,
> 
> It's probably similar to the module I read through where the target numbers for the checks were fairly low it requires several successful checks.  Makes sense that we'd have to win over their trust several times.






renau1g said:


> Yeah, the ladies play hard to get
> 
> 
> I got an 8 FWIW...





And now you know why it is so much easier just to resort to combat!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2011)

The NPCs start with an attitude of 'Unfriendly.' DC for the diplomacy check to shift that to 'Indifferent' is 20 + CHA Modifier (Core Rules). Indifferent is actually pretty good . . . it allows the NPC to fill one of two rolls for the camp (guard or entertainer for Aerys, for example).

Each of them has some other events or actions that will shift them without a diplomacy check . . . Jask became friendly as soon as you freed him from his manacles and restored his equipment to him, for example. Each of them also has a 'mini-quest' that will both move them to Helpful and trigger them to grant you a small boon.  All of these things will take a little teasing out; they won't just give 'em to you.

Until they become Helpful, their attitude can shift down as well as up due to events or handling by the PCs. Once Helpful, they _can_ shift back down but it takes something more major to do it.

EDIT: Poor diplomacy checks will shift the NPC attitude down rather than up. Looks like you'll have your work cut out for you in a couple of cases.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 24, 2011)

No kidding _*sigh*_ when will we know or could you list there current demeanor towards the group in the wiki. I not sure I want to talk to Jask now what if Leaf starts him on a downward spiral. 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2011)

This I can do! Let me just decide exactly where I want to put it, and I'll let you know when it's up.

BTW, you guys are doing great with the RP! Keep it up!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2011)

Done! I put a link to the page at the top of the 'Current Tasks' page, and you all should be getting an e-mail notification as well.

I'm trying to decide how to play Gelik and Sasha's responses, and (less difficult) Aerys' final response to Abraxis.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2011)

OK, three down for the evening. BTW, you can only make your diplomacy checks once a day, but I am taking your actions through the day into account to give modifiers to the rolls.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Done! I put a link to the page at the top of the 'Current Tasks' page, and you all should be getting an e-mail notification as well.




Sweet! Thanks Mowgli!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, hey...one other question: Any idea how long before we make the ascension to 2nd level? I don't remember any XPs being handed out for our combats, so I wasn't sure if you are even using them?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2011)

I am using them, but in order to keep you guys on track with the AP I didn't progress you at all for that first short adventure - I used it as a 'tune up' to get the party together and work out the kinks (and to kill time while waiting for the first installment of the AP to come out).

So far you've each got 226 XP (for the Eurypterids and for bringing Jask up to Friendly attitude).


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool, that makes sense.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2011)

Each of you can take one diplomacy check 'vs.' each NPC/Day, but I need to know which castaway you're working and how you approach them, as it will make a difference in how I modify your dice rolls. In this case, for instance, Lerissa's actions to protect them and Leaf's statement of concern are excellent 'Aid Another' RP but I'll need some IC statements to specific NPCs (that might also affect the check either positively or negatively) to let me know which specific one you're 'working.'

Also a piece of GM advice - you'll want your best diplomats working those NPCs that have gone down to 'Hostile,' and likely some of you will want to 'Aid Another' to help them out; the DCs will be high.

I went ahead and rolled Lerissa's and Leaf's Aid Another checks:
Aid Another (1d20=13)
Aid Another (1d20=20)

Diplomacy Checks to improve castaway attitude made today by Abraxis or Auron will get a +4 bonus. Does that make sense to everyone?


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 14, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Each of you can take one diplomacy check 'vs.' each NPC/Day, but I need to know which castaway you're working and how you approach them, as it will make a difference in how I modify your dice rolls. In this case, for instance, Lerissa's actions to protect them and Leaf's statement of concern are excellent 'Aid Another' RP but I'll need some IC statements to specific NPCs (that might also affect the check either positively or negatively) to let me know which specific one you're 'working.'
> 
> Also a piece of GM advice - you'll want your best diplomats working those NPCs that have gone down to 'Hostile,' and likely some of you will want to 'Aid Another' to help them out; the DCs will be high.
> 
> ...




Understood.  I realize I've put Lerissa in a rather unusal position but I'm using this as a growth opportunity for her.  Hopefully she will come around to true neutral after all this and realize that manipulation and intimidation are not always the best methods for getting her way.

So, Lerissa has no bonuses in Diplomacy so she probably should always be aiding another.  She rolled a nat 1 with her watch with Ish, so he might need some serious work by Abraxis.

It might be a good idea to switch up the watch order tonight to put Abraxis on another hostile party member tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> So, Lerissa has no bonuses in Diplomacy so she probably should always be aiding another.  She rolled a nat 1 with her watch with Ish, so he might need some serious work by Abraxis.
> 
> It might be a good idea to switch up the watch order tonight to put Abraxis on another hostile party member tonight.




That works for Abraxis. We can certainly see if he can help improve some of their dispositions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

*Tomato, Tomahto, Potato, Zombie!*


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Ewww!! is that tomato brains? 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2011)

I love it. I wish I had enough time on my hands to do work like that!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm just glad someone else does - if I had that much time there's no telling what kind of mischief I'd get myself into.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I'm just glad someone else does - if I had that much time there's no telling what kind of mischief I'd get myself into.




I'm quite sure that it would be very, very bad.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2011)

If any of you have edited your character sheets on OP recently, you may have noticed a new feature.

I'm not sure what it will look like for Players, as I've only seen it with my GM account, but on my sheet there's a link to 'Add a Player Secret.' This is a place to put information known only to your character and the GM, and if it's working correctly the owner of that particular character and the GM (me) should be the only ones able to see it.

I've made use of it a couple of times in this game as a place to put information given to particular characters that they haven't shared with the rest of the group yet; if you get an e-mail notification that the page has been edited but don't see any obvious changes, look toward the bottom (under your history/background) for that section as it may be that I've added something there.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

It sounds like a pretty cool feature.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 29, 2011)

Agreed, it's sounds like a very useful tool.  I've checked both my OP characters and so you know, I do not see anything similar to what you've mentioned.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Agreed, it's sounds like a very useful tool.  I've checked both my OP characters and so you know, I do not see anything similar to what you've mentioned.




I haven't put anything in that section for either Tsadok or Lerissa, so it won't show up on the regular view. If you want to put something there, just edit the character as normal and the option _should_ show up for you down below the bio section.

Let me know if it doesn't and I'll ask the developers about it - this function is still new and they've said there might me some bugs.

I tried to test it with my character in Ryan's 4E game but he's using the free account so that feature's not available. The link does show up for that character when I edit it, but I get a message that it can't be used with a free account.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2011)

Either my home PC is having issues, or EN World is running very slowly...either way, my posting will probably be dead this weekend.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC: Update later this AM - Had a very busy weekend, then got sick Sunday evening. Spent most of the day yesterday either in bed or at the doctor's office. I'll be home today as well, but I'm feeling better - I'll start playing catch up after I get the wife off to work and our daughter off to school.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Update later this AM - Had a very busy weekend, then got sick Sunday evening. Spent most of the day yesterday either in bed or at the doctor's office. I'll be home today as well, but I'm feeling better - I'll start playing catch up after I get the wife off to work and our daughter off to school.




No worries. My own time has been a bit hectic this last week.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2011)

I made productive use of my inability to get out of bed today and did a little work on the PoPP Home Page - when you get a chance drop by and check it out!

I'll try to get the scale bar on the Wiki map changed next.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow great work but...

Where is Leaf's kilt? 

HM


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I made productive use of my inability to get out of bed today and did a little work on the PoPP Home Page - when you get a chance drop by and check it out!
> 
> I'll try to get the scale bar on the Wiki map changed next.





I'll take a look as soon as I get a chance! Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Wow great work but...
> 
> Where is Leaf's kilt?
> 
> HM




Still working on the kilt! I'm also not 100% happy with the coloring of his face, but I'm not sure I'll be able to do any better .


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

Ha ha ha...Abraxis looks like a rock star from an 80s hair band!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Ha ha ha...Abraxis looks like a rock star from an 80s hair band!




Is this a good thing, or a bad?   I loves me some Bon Jovi!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Is this a good thing, or a bad?   I loves me some Bon Jovi!




I should have shown you my rocker hair pics when you were staying with me. I used to have hair down to my butt when I was younger!


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 7, 2011)

I didn't know what everyone was referring to until now.  I just saw the new pic on the OP site.  Nice job Mikey!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, Mike! Still (as always) a work in progress, of course. I'm going for a 'pulp' feel reminiscent of the old Tarzan books and some of the comics from the 50's. It seems appropriate for this AP, I think.

I'm trying to figure out what's gonna happen next in the IC - I know we're languishing right now, but I'll try to get us moving forward pretty soon.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2011)

No worries, MOwgli. We're all patient folk!


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

My week just got really busy.  I'm headed to the Minneapolis Zoo tomorrow to troubleshoot some of their filtration for their new penguin exhibit which is opening tomorrow so I will not have any time to post for the next few days.

Mike, can you please take over Lerissa until you hear from me?  I dont want to hold things up but I expect it'll only be 2 or 3 days until I can post again if you guys can wait.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2011)

Work is good!

I don't mind continuing on until we need Lerissa specifically for something, but if you're only out for 2 or 3 days you're not likely to miss much anyway as we're moving pretty much at normal PbP speeds.

Have fun in the great North!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> My week just got really busy.  I'm headed to the Minneapolis Zoo tomorrow to troubleshoot some of their filtration for their new penguin exhibit which is opening tomorrow so I will not have any time to post for the next few days.




And keep an eye out for those sneaky penguins! You know the ones.


----------



## HolyMan (May 10, 2011)

I am ready also, just doesn't look that way with all my slow posting lately. Sorry bouts that.

HM


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I am ready also, just doesn't look that way with all my slow posting lately. Sorry bouts that.




Yeah, what happened to you HM? Where are all the posts?


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2011)

You're pulling away now Rhun...I thought I had a chance to catch you, but I've hit my own RL wall and that's slowed me down....


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2011)

renau1g said:


> You're pulling away now Rhun...I thought I had a chance to catch you, but I've hit my own RL wall and that's slowed me down....




Yeah, well the next time I hit a RL wall...you'll probably take off again. The ebb and flow of posting, eh?


----------



## HolyMan (May 10, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Yeah, what happened to you HM? Where are all the posts?




I think I have run out of things to say. 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2011)

Hope to update and get things moving again this evening.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I think I have run out of things to say.




I think Dewar has made up for you silence here on the boards. 



Mowgli said:


> Hope to update and get things moving again this evening.




Sounds like a plan.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

Any thoughts on using UM Mowgli? I was thinking if you limited the spells allowed it shouldn't get out of hand should they be unbalanced but I do so wish to see some in action. 

And the feat Quick Channel looks interesting and balanced with all it's pre req and such. But being able to attack and channel has uses as well. But I think Versatile Channeler may be what would fit Leaf pretty well and the combo would mean dealing neg energy to the enemy the same round you get to attack.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm fine with introducing some of the stuff from UM, but haven't read through the book yet. If anyone has specific things they want to use, let me know in this thread and I'll read and approve on a case by case basis.

I don't want to get into retcons of characters, so new feats and spells that have to be learned will have to wait for level up.









*OOC:*


Also, we're starting up our summer program this week and so far it's kicking my ass - I'm working 10 to 12 hours a day at work, then doing paperwork at home in the evenings. So I'm having a hard time keeping up right now. I expect to have time Friday to catch up some, and hopefully I'll get into a better rhythm at work and next week won't be so bad . . .


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

NP I was thinking pf working on my build for Leaf - kind of thinking ahead. Perhaps we should discuss characters as a group - give us something to do while Mowgli battles the RL Monster.

*To everyone:* I was thinking of focusing on channeling feats and such as my ranger class will give me combat feats once I decide on a combat style.

Also thinking of having a high AC as Leaf seems to be a front line fighter. So if anyone knows any cool items/feats for that as well let me know. Just thinking about up to lvl 5 right now.

HM


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Also, we're starting up our summer program this week and so far it's kicking my ass - I'm working 10 to 12 hours a day at work, then doing paperwork at home in the evenings. So I'm having a hard time keeping up right now. I expect to have time Friday to catch up some, and hopefully I'll get into a better rhythm at work and next week won't be so bad . . .




My ass is currently being kicked as well for the record.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll be leaving for the Internet Dead Zone later today or early tomorrow, and won't be able to post until Monday AM.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

How about two go-ith by sea (Leaf and Abraxis) and two go-ith by land (Lerissa and Auron).

Anyone seen [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]

 I sure haven't. 

HM


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 7, 2011)

*Lerissa*

"I can handle lowering the gear and retrieving it by myself."  Lerissa says.  Her tone, unmistakingly insulted that she might need help.  Her face then mellows a little as a wave of regrets washes over her.  "But then maybe you just intended to to have two of us there in case we are not alone up there?"  She looks questioningly at Leaf.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry there mleibrock (um... Mike player right?) I thought I would use the OCC for the off the cuff comment. Will respond when you post this in the IC though.

HM - (Jake)


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 7, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry there mleibrock (um... Mike player right?) I thought I would use the OCC for the off the cuff comment. Will respond when you post this in the IC though.
> 
> HM - (Jake)




Oops.  Didn't even notice this was the OOC.  She obviously would not have commented I'd your character did not say it.  (blush) and yep... It's Mike.  Pretty safe bet in an online game if it's an "M" it's Mike.  Not sure why the name seems to lead down the geekier path.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2011)

Just being sure there was a Malcolm playing and wasn't 100% you weren't him. 

HM


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 8, 2011)

Nope, I'm just me...I think.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Oops.  Didn't even notice this was the OOC.  She obviously would not have commented I'd your character did not say it.  (blush) and yep... It's Mike.  Pretty safe bet in an online game if it's an "M" it's Mike.  Not sure why the name seems to lead down the geekier path.




M could also be a Matthew, for instance.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2011)

I should be able to get an update up this evening. Anyone heard from Ryan lately? He's been conspicuously absent in both of the APs I'm running. He's not responded to an e-mail regarding LakeCon and his profile shows last activity as a month ago.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 23, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I should be able to get an update up this evening. Anyone heard from Ryan lately? He's been conspicuously absent in both of the APs I'm running. He's not responded to an e-mail regarding LakeCon and his profile shows last activity as a month ago.




I've not heard or seen Ryan for a while.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 29, 2011)

OK, no word from Ryan in over a month and HolyMan's status indicates he's gone in search of greener pastures - I sent him both a PM and an e-mail and haven't heard back.

I'm fine with waiting a little for one or both of them, just to give them a fair chance to let us know what's going on but if you guys would rather recruit one or two new cast members I could deal with that as well.

What do you think?


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 29, 2011)

I think if they wanted to respond they would have by now so we should probably look into recruiting a couple more folks.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OK, no word from Ryan in over a month and HolyMan's status indicates he's gone in search of greener pastures - I sent him both a PM and an e-mail and haven't heard back.




I realized it had been a little slow around here, but that is kinda nuts...isn't HM running like 10 games here?



Mowgli said:


> I'm fine with waiting a little for one or both of them, just to give them a fair chance to let us know what's going on but if you guys would rather recruit one or two new cast members I could deal with that as well.
> 
> What do you think?




Let's proceed without waiting for them, since the pace of the game is fairly slow anyway. If we still haven't heard from them in another 3-4 weeks, then we should look into recruiting. That's my thoughts.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 6, 2011)

Mike,

So what do YOU want to do?  You are the one running the game.  I'd love to continue on (either with more players or not)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2011)

mleibrock said:


> Mike,
> 
> So what do YOU want to do?  You are the one running the game.  I'd love to continue on (either with more players or not)




I'm with Mike L. What do you want to do, Mike P?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, I'm definitely up for continuing the game! I think it will be pretty tough for just two of you, though; many of the fights - particularly the one's that are directly related to the plot - are pretty tough.

You guys are in a good spot right now to do some role play and solidify your relationships with the NPCs. You're about to max out the utility of both Jask and Aerys, but you've got quite a bit of work to do still with Sasha and the Gnome.

I think one more character will probably do, though I wouldn't object to getting the group back up to four if y'all want to. I'll give some thought to who we should invite. Suggestions are welcome, of course.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2011)

I prefer four, of course...just because I know how deadly these adventure path type adventures seem to be. But if you think we are good with just three, I'd be fine with that too.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2011)

I've got a couple of ideas for folks to invite. Both are solid players, good at both _role_ play and _roll_ play. I'll keep you posted.

In the meantime, I'm going to take a minute to re-read this part of the adventure and get connected to what's going on again. The mechanics behind your time on the island (outside of actual combat encounters) are pretty complex and I've lost my sense of what should be going on. Paizo's done such a good job of putting this together I want to do it justice, and a big part of the challenge here is supposed to be simple survival in the wild.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> In the meantime, I'm going to take a minute to re-read this part of the adventure and get connected to what's going on again. The mechanics behind your time on the island (outside of actual combat encounters) are pretty complex and I've lost my sense of what should be going on. Paizo's done such a good job of putting this together I want to do it justice, and a big part of the challenge here is supposed to be simple survival in the wild.




It would suck to die of starvation, though. That would be an inglorious end to a brave adventurer.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 17, 2011)

Rhun said:


> It would suck to die of starvation, though. That would be an inglorious end to a brave adventurer.




That it would, my friend! Fortunately, I don't think it's in the cards for you guys. Now, dying from the attack of the vegepygmy cannibals because you're too weak from starvation to defend yourselves properly . . .


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> That it would, my friend! Fortunately, I don't think it's in the cards for you guys. Now, dying from the attack of the vegepygmy cannibals because you're too weak from starvation to defend yourselves properly . . .




I've never had a PC bite it that way, so it would be a new experience.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2011)

I've extended an invitation to IronWolf to be our third character, and he's accepted. He'll be reading over the threads for the next couple of days and putting together a character.

He's a fellow judge over in Living Pathfinder, and I'm playing in one of his Pathfinder Society games (the second of his games I've been in). Though I've never GM'd for him I think he'll fit in well with this group . . . welcome, IronWolf!


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 28, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> welcome, IronWolf!




Thanks! Look forward to playing with this group!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> Thanks! Look forward to playing with this group!




Welcome, IronWolf!


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 2, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Welcome, IronWolf!




Thanks!


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 2, 2011)

Good to have to Ironwolf, welcome!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> Thanks!




Any idea what type of PC you plan on playing?


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 2, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Any idea what type of PC you plan on playing?




Going with a Human Rogue/Cleric. Just polishing up the crunch a bit and I should have him to Mowgli for review.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> Going with a Human Rogue/Cleric. Just polishing up the crunch a bit and I should have him to Mowgli for review.




Sounds like a fun combination!


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 2, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Sounds like a fun combination!




I think he's shaping up nicely.  Took me a bit to decide what I wanted to play!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2011)

Mike - If you don't mind running your conversation with Sasha concurrently with events moving forward in the main thread, we can RP it in Lerissa's side thread. The conversation will be considered to have taken place on this night, regardless of where we get to in the main thread before it's done.

IronWolf - I've got an idea for working you in; it's pretty basic but I need to think a little about the timing.

I'm going to be out of internet access other than on my phone (on which I hate making long or intricate posts) from tomorrow morning until probably Monday night or Tuesday morning.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 11, 2011)

Sounds good. I am ready whenever you get me worked in.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 11, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Mike - If you don't mind running your conversation with Sasha concurrently with events moving forward in the main thread, we can RP it in Lerissa's side thread. The conversation will be considered to have taken place on this night, regardless of where we get to in the main thread before it's done.
> 
> IronWolf - I've got an idea for working you in; it's pretty basic but I need to think a little about the timing.
> 
> I'm going to be out of internet access other than on my phone (on which I hate making long or intricate posts) from tomorrow morning until probably Monday night or Tuesday morning.




Perfect, that is exactly what I had in mind too.  When it gets to be our watch, I'll begin in her private thread.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2011)

And I'm here, just don't have much to add at the moment.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2012)

Not hurrying you guys at all - I'm liking the RP! Just checking in to make sure you don't need anything from me right now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2012)

Just a quick note to let you know I've got the "party plan" and am making some of my own . . .


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Just a quick note to let you know I've got the "party plan" and am making some of my own . . .




[Mr. Burns]Excellent[/Mr. Burns]


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm leaving town for a weekend getaway.  I might be able to post a little but no promises.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't think that's gonna be a problem in this game - I'll be off my duff and have something ready to go on Monday, I promise! (And my sincerest apologies to you guys).


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 8, 2012)

OOC: Enjoy the weekend!

No worries on the slower posting rate here.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Don't think that's gonna be a problem in this game - I'll be off my duff and have something ready to go on Monday, I promise! (And my sincerest apologies to you guys).




YEAH! Get off that duff! 

Just givin' you a hard time, Mike. Its all good. I think we've all been pretty busy lately.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2012)

Very nice, Mike!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2012)

Danke! I thought it was time to update the pics, since it's been a LOONNGG time since Auron and Leaf were actually in the party. And I thought I'd try to learn a little about lighting by way of adding in some spell effects.

I updated the OP home page as well.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2012)

Speaking of long time...shouldn't we be like Level 2 by now or something?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2012)

And we're walking . . .  

I've been trying to think of a few ways to cut some of the dross from this game and make it a little more focused; sandbox style is awesome in that it allows the group to have almost complete say-so in where they go and what they do, but it requires, I think, more focus and initiative on the group's part than is typical for PbP.

It also requires that the GM post more frequently to help the group maintain that focus, which I have most definitely NOT been doing with this game. I've struggled with the change in "cast" in both of my AP games, I think.

Before I actually put a LOT of effort into this, let me ask your preference:

Assuming I can/will put more effort into a higher posting rate in either case, would you all rather keep the total sandbox approach of this part of the AP, or would you rather me take a more "railroad-y" approach and push it along?


----------



## mleibrock (May 31, 2012)

Mike,

Got up a little late this morning but wanted to say real quick that I'll respond this evening.


----------



## IronWolf (May 31, 2012)

I'm the newcomer to this game, so I defer to the long timers, but I won't let that stop me from throwing my 2 coppers in!

Sandboxes are cool, but when crossed with a PbP I think sometimes a little prompt or nudge can be warranted. In a face to face game if we spend a session tackling something that is irrelevant to the game as a whole it is a few hours spent on that. In a PbP if that happens it could be three months of time that didn't really move the game forward much (not that it wasn't fun).

So I guess I would say, a gentle nudge here and there to keep us from getting *too* far off course which can result in months of play via PbP without necessarily putting a big flashing sign that says "Hey, over here, you want to go over here!".

Just my thoughts, I am fine with whichever route the long timers choose.


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2012)

I'm with Iron Wolf. I like the "sandbox" feel, but some gentle nudges along the way would be most appreciated. Especially given the large scale of the island we are exploring.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 1, 2012)

IronWolf hit the nail on the head with his comments.

I really like the pbp but it's tough to remember what our goals are when long periods of time have passed.  Like he said, we could spend months on something that was not even in the plot line and it might seem like it is an important story arc to us because of the time spent with it.

I know you like using Obsidian Portal for a lot of the stuff related to the game and I try to look there before asking you a question.  However, and this is nothing against you, it's probably just my not using that site enough, but I get frustrated when I go looking on the OP site for something and spend a lot of time there poking around the tabs.  I try and post pretty regularly but my time is limited so it's a little unnerving when I spend what I consider too much time there.  

For me a few things that would help would be:


Organize the OP page a little more logically.  I know not all the maps are under maps.  Maybe make more tabs so things are easily accessible from the home screen?

Put a tab for our goals so that we can refer back to it to keep ourselves on track

I know I've resisted using the OP page in the past but I see it's usefulness with the gaming and though I hate to have to refer to another site to jog my memory, I think if we all use it and you update it, you might not have to post more - of course all that time saved posting will be spent updating the OP site.  But if you really want to keep the sandbox type game, it might be just the thing.

Thanks for asking us for our input and I do love my character and hope we can continue on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2012)

No worries on quitting the game - I'm starting to get back into it now. Thanks for your feedback, everyone.



mleibrock said:


> For me a few things that would help would be:
> 
> 
> Organize the OP page a little more logically.  I know not all the maps are under maps.  Maybe make more tabs so things are easily accessible from the home screen?
> ...




I think I see the problem(s) now. Rather than re-organize (which would entail MAJOR effort), let me try explaining the logic I used in laying out the site.

First, forget the actual "Map" tab on OP - even with a paid subscription you're limited in how many maps you can put up there. I'm not using that one at all. Second, I don't actually have any controls over the tabs - those are set by the site owners. I can - and have - scattered links liberally on the pages under those tabs.

For you guys, your "first stop" on OP should _always_ be the Wiki tab. I'll always have the area map for whatever part of the AP you're currently in on the first wiki page, and where I can figure out how to do it and make it fairly useful I'll number and key encounters as you do them. Also on that first page is a sidebar with links to your most useful pages. Among those is a "Current Tasks" link where I've got your #2 request taken care of. There's also a link for "Story Arc Clues," where I'll put those little tidbits of info that you run across that you'll want to remember later.

Under that are links to the ENWorld threads, then links for the PCs (as well as links to the pages I've set up for each of you to "take notes," or whatever else you need to do. There's a "Swag List" link there as well; I'll keep an updated list of the loot you've gotten here. Next are links to some general information pages on important people, currently the only ones there are muckety-mucks from the Pathfinder Society and info on the society itself.

The next section is for places. There's a link for maps (this is where you'll look for those, though encounter maps for individual fights will be in the IC threads on ENWorld. Countries, Cities and other areas that will play a part in the story will be here, as well as a list of the encounters you've completed.

And that's it for the Wiki tab. If you ever get lost in the links, just click the tab itself and it'll take you right back to that main Wiki page.

Though I've not updated it recently, I've been using the Adventure Log tab in a (maybe not so) clever experimental way to keep some history for you guys.

All of the major NPCs have their own page on the "Character" tab, so if you need a refresher on what you know about any of them that's the place to look.

Those are the major places I use on the OP site, and the ways I use them. Hopefully that'll keep you from thrashing around so much on the site and make it easier to find what you need. I'll try to be better about updating it, though things have been moving slowly enough for a while now that there's not been much to add. My last Adventure Log "journal" entry was in January RT, but was only last night in game time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2012)

OK, here's a solution I think will move us along without sacrificing too much of the sandbox and RP. Rather than go through every painstaking detail of every day of exploration, I'll ask for your general plans for the day, then do a summary of the day's events. I'll make the rolls for fatigue/exhaustion, disease, etc. and include anything that becomes apparent to you in the summary post. I'll also assume (unless you tell me otherwise) that you're foraging along the way for supplies and I'll make Survival checks in the background for that as well. Where I can I'll try to work the results of these rolls into my post, usually without specifying that I rolled. For example, in today's post Sasha is dismayed by the encounter with skeletons on the wreck. What I didn't post is the 'behind the scenes' mechanics - that this is a result of her failing her daily Morale check by 5 or more, and her morale dropping from "Normal" to "Shaken."

Much of the role play will then take place in the morning and evening around camp, and you can toss bits about events of the day into your conversations.

For example, your stated plan for today was to move south along the beach. I'll take that fairly literally, and assume you didn't foray more than a few hundred yards into the interior of the island in the course of foraging for supplies. If you want to range farther afield than that few hundred yards on any given day, just let me know when you post your plans for the day and I'll adjust the shape of the area you cover to be "shorter" and "wider."

In most cases, if you encounter other inhabitants (either of the "placed" or the "wandering" sort) I'll play those out with you. On some occasions (such as today's post) these will be 'nuisance encounters' and I'll just put up a summary of the encounter along with the rest.

I'm going to play fast and loose with distances as well, since we should be able to cover more ground in a RL day/week/whatever this way. For example, today you covered only about 2½ or 3 miles of beach but you also took the time to explore 2 shipwrecks and were foraging along the way.

You guys should all get e-mail notifications today that I've made changes to a couple of pages on Obsidian Portal - I added the locations you've discovered to the map on the Wiki front page, and added their descriptions to the "Encounters on the Shiv" page that serves as a key to the numbers on the Wiki map. The link to the "Encounters" page is at the bottom of the sidebar on the Wiki front page.

Any time I make changes to the OP site I'll try to remember to use the site's e-mail function to send you these notifications. That way you won't have to be trying to remember to check the site all the time.

I'll also try to remember to include links in the IC post to any Obsidian Portal pages that changed as a result of the days events.

Let me know what you think of this method, and about any fine tuning you think might be helpful.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 10, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Let me know what you think of this method, and about any fine tuning you think might be helpful.




I think this method will work quite well. A nice blend between keeping things on track while still giving us options in the morning to make the choice for how the day should go.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 10, 2012)

Mikey.

Thanks for putting so much thought into this for us.  I LOVE the links at the bottom to the OP site.  For me, that makes a world of difference.

I'm cool with this too with one exception, when we enter combat, I'd like to have a say in what Lerissa does. 

Another thought is how bout we split the day into two parts.  How bout we give you a plan for the morning or until an encounter happens and then after that point we give you another plan for the afternoon?  This would still allow us some RP thoughout the day and during encounters - a part that is fun for all of us.

Just my thoughts and if the others prefer your original proposal, I'm fine doing it wholly your way.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2012)

mleibrock said:


> Mikey.
> 
> Thanks for putting so much thought into this for us.  I LOVE the links at the bottom to the OP site.  For me, that makes a world of difference.




Thought you might like that 



mleibrock said:


> I'm cool with this too with one exception, when we enter combat, I'd like to have a say in what Lerissa does.




Usually you will; in this case the skeletons were a very minor "flavor" encounter - more along the lines of the heat, rain, and disease. There are a few of those scattered about.



mleibrock said:


> Another thought is how bout we split the day into two parts.  How bout we give you a plan for the morning or until an encounter happens and then after that point we give you another plan for the afternoon?  This would still allow us some RP thoughout the day and during encounters - a part that is fun for all of us.




This sounds good to me - so either way we break the day up into two parts. First part goes from breaking camp until an encounter, or until mid-day if there is no encounter that day. Second goes until evening and making camp time?


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 11, 2012)

This sounds good to me - so either way we break the day up into two parts. First part goes from breaking camp until an encounter, or until mid-day if there is no encounter that day. Second goes until evening and making camp time?[/QUOTE]

Yes, unless there is another encounter.  

Thanks for appeasing me.  I just hate to let all our roleplaying go until evening.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2012)

This sounds good to me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2012)

OK, I've got a few extra busy days heading into the start of school next week, and then I hope to get settled into a routine once more and be able to pick up the pace a little.

Hang in there, guys!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> OK, I've got a few extra busy days heading into the start of school next week, and then I hope to get settled into a routine once more and be able to pick up the pace a little.
> 
> Hang in there, guys!





No worries, Mowgli!


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 16, 2012)

Yep, no worries from me either!


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 21, 2012)

Does Lerissa get one HP back immediately?  I ask as you didn't add it to the Combat Status block.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2012)

Fixed


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, it's become painfully obvious to me that this game - both of my games, actually - are in deep trouble. Both have pretty well ground to a halt, in fact. I've done some hard thinking about this over the last few days and have decided, with much regret, that I've gotta tank one in an attempt to save the other. Since my other game has run much longer than this one, and has been more stable in terms of players, this is the one that's gotta go. You all have my deepest apologies for this.

Mike's got a character in the other game (the Legacy of Fire AP). Matt and Jeff, if you guys want to join the Legacy of Fire game I've got a good way to work you in. There are 4 players (Leif, Scotley, mleibrock and Scott DeWar) and they've made it to 4th level. They're about to start in on the climax of the first installment.

Let me know if you want in, and I'll get you the character generation info you need. The group really isn't hurting for anything class-wise. Because of the way I'm thinking of working you in, I'd like for you _not_ to know anything else about current party make-up. Just play the character you want to play. Your two characters will know each other - in fact will have a fairly extensive history together that I'll fill you in on if you should decide to join.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 26, 2012)

No worries. My posting has been sporadic at best as well these recent months. Life has certainly been throwing my family a few curves making even keeping up with a PbP difficult. Thanks for running a fun game while it lasted.

I will just consider this a natural decline of the number of PbP games I should be involved in at the moment. 

Thanks again mowgli! I am sure our paths will cross around here again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 26, 2012)

I understand, and thanks for the understanding. I'll see you in LPF, for sure, and around the boards otherwise.

Matt, the work-in to Legacy will work as well for one as for two - just let me know!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd be interesting in joining the other game, Mowgli. I know my posting has been pretty hit and miss this month, but I hope to get back on track in January.


----------

